# Elite archery update.....



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

thats too bad, Kevin,s designs are what made me even try a bowtech or elite,but
im sure elite will continue to put out a Quality product


----------



## LMMJS (Oct 23, 2008)

I really hope things don't go down hill for Elite.. but Kevin has such a strong following that I think a lot of people are going to jump ship.. I'm glad I got my bows when I did.. But who knows whats in store for Elite they may come out with some really great designs and even have a contingency program now


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

I think we all should of seen this coming. The 2010 are already designed, but i dont what ill be shooting next year. Kevin is the big reason i shoot elite.


----------



## dukore (Jun 23, 2006)

*?*

Makes me wonder if a guy should even make an Elite a choice for new bow this year. Anyone think this could sink the ship? Does Kevin just like to keep moving on or what. This would also make me wonder about the next big thing he would come out with, like will he be around to support it?


----------



## LMMJS (Oct 23, 2008)

dukore said:


> Makes me wonder if a guy should even make an Elite a choice for new bow this year. Anyone think this could sink the ship?


They still have the pending patent to the REV CAM system. As long as they design a bow around this, and still use quality limbs and other components their shouldn't be a problem


----------



## venom shooter (Oct 2, 2006)

So ya think the pat. for the twin track is settled? That would be a way for kevin to sell it (or be let out of contract)to elite and too move on.


----------



## donedealtim (Dec 17, 2008)

*oh well*

I dont care who is working there as long as the bows live up to my standards. If not then I wont buy one. I dont think anyone would buy a bow they didnt like just because it was designed by a certain person. Not a big deal imo.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

It should have been expected. Kevin may be a great bow designer but he doesn't stay too long in one place. This is just history repeating itself. 

I wish the best for Elite and hope they grow and prosper. There is more than one great bow designer out there. I would much rather stay put with Elite and the good service they offer than go jumping around following some individual who can't seem to get along with and/or stay with one company very long for whatever reason.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

LMMJS said:


> It is important to note that Elite Outdoors, LLC owns the patent pending twin track binary cam


How do you own it if its "pending".

I personally think "Elite" ever put enough effort into evolving the bows to their potential. I think Kevin's design and talent was far superior to what Elite was actually putting out. If Kevin had a more detail oriented company using his technology I think we would see something more impressive.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

poole said:


> How do you own it if its "pending".
> 
> I personally think "Elite" ever put enough effort into evolving the bows to their potential. I think Kevin's design and talent was far superior to what Elite was actually putting out. *If Kevin had a more detail oriented company using his technology I think we would see something more impressive*.


I guess I have been impressed with what he's been putting out thus far. Each bow I shoot is better than the last of his I've shot.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

poole said:


> How do you own it if its "pending".
> 
> I personally think "Elite" ever put enough effort into evolving the bows to their potential. I think Kevin's design and talent was far superior to what Elite was actually putting out. If Kevin had a more detail oriented company using his technology I think we would see something more impressive.


AND i think we WILL see somthing impressive from kevin


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Tater1985 said:


> I guess I have been impressed with what he's been putting out thus far. Each bow I shoot is better than the last of his I've shot.


Not saying they are bad, just seems like they had more little tedious issues to deal with from the factory that could have been easily fixed prior to shipping. I will say that my first and last experience with them was less than ideal so maybe Im a little biased in my opinion. Just summing up what my experience was in combination with some things I have read about them.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Kevin's designs are impressive I will say.........
If it is true of him going to or starting up another Archery company, I wish him well. 
Where ever he goes next, I just hope they can make a LH bow like 99% of the industry.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> Yes we will....Sooner than you think.:darkbeer:


put me down for one already..lol


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

poole said:


> Not saying they are bad, just seems like they had more little tedious issues to deal with from the factory that could have been easily fixed prior to shipping. I will say that my first and last experience with them was less than ideal so maybe Im a little biased in my opinion. Just summing up what my experience was in combination with some things I have read about them.


Not too many other companies don't fight the same issues, I could start a list of ones if you like. I've had more new Elites with less issues than other companies I've shot for. Not saying they haven't had their problems but just saying they all do.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

This doesnt bother me that much. I shoot the bows i am most impressed with...this year it happened to be the GT500! I will continue to buy elites if the bows released in the years to come impress me as much....if not, ill go with something else! Kevins a great designer for sure though....i wish him well in his next chapter!


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

hey, jaben620. U seem to know a lot more than everybody else. Where do u get ur info? R u actually in the know or do u just want to make people think u r?


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Industry GueRoo's ....*

I worked with Kevin on a cam when he was with Oregan Bow Company, then again at Horizon Bow. He spent a few weeks in our shop designing ( Me machining) the Black Knight Cam and modules. You cant help but like this guy. There are so many screws turning in that head of his ... it's scary. I closed up shop this year :sad: ... and Im allready missing the thrill of seeing what these guys like Richard Batdorf - Kevin Strother - Andy Andrews - Spencer Land pull from between there ears. I have machined there dreams as well as others for 25 years now. But now ... Im Offically out of the loop. We set down one day ( Dad & I ) and tried to figure out just how many cams and or wheels our family had produced for this industry over the 25 years of service .... it's somewhere around 400,000 to 500,000 pair of cams. This dosent include pockets-risers-modules. I think Im on the PETA hit list  .... LMAO. I wonder how many Whitetail bit the dust ... with the parts from our machining operation .... 1,000,000 plus without question over 25 years of machining.

Elite will live on very well, as well as another company will be born. This is the art of these guys ... I wish them all well:darkbeer: SALUTE !


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I worked with Kevin on a cam when he was with Oregan Bow Company, then again at Horizon Bow. He spent a few weeks in our shop designing ( Me machining) the Black Knight Cam and modules. You cant help but like this guy. There are so many screws turning in that head of his ... it's scary. I closed up shop this year :sad: ... and Im allready missing the thrill of seeing what these guys like Richard Batdorf - Kevin Strother - Andy Andrews - Spencer Land pull from between there ears. I have machined there dreams as well as others for 25 years now. But now ... Im Offically out of the loop. We set down one day ( Dad & I ) and tried to figure out just how many cams and or wheels our family had produced for this industry over the 25 years of service .... it's somewhere around 400,000 to 500,000 pair of cams. This dosent include pockets-risers-modules. I think Im on the PETA hit list  .... LMAO. I wonder how many Whitetail bit the dust ... with the parts from our machining operation .... 1,000,000 plus without question over 25 years of machining.
> 
> Elite will live on very well, as well as another company will be born. This is the art of these guys ... I wish them all well:darkbeer: SALUTE !


Man....Id like to pick your brain one day!


----------



## 3Fletch (Apr 5, 2009)

I think some of us saw this coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Big Timber said:


> He's going to make Recurves now? :mg:


Sounds like a 360+ recurve.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

LMMJS said:


> It is important to note that Elite Outdoors, LLC owns the patent pending twin track binary cam


I don't buy this.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

BoCoMo said:


> hey, jaben620. U seem to know a lot more than everybody else. Where do u get ur info? R u actually in the know or do u just want to make people think u r?


He gets it from me. LOL


----------



## BuckeyeJoe (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't care who makes the next bow that I will buy but I can tell you that it will be a while before I'm in the market again. I am loving my 2008.5 Elite Z28and can't see leaving it any time soon!


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Scottie/PA said:


> I don't buy this.


Again...how do they claim to "own" something "pending".


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Too much drama ! :mg:....


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

I suspect Kevin's deal with Elite may be similar to the way Matt McMcPherson worked his deal with Jennings- i.e. kevin designed the cams- has (or hopefully will have) the patent- elite is allowed to make as many as they want and will handle any and all royalties/licensing- while still allowig kevin to do with it what he wishes as far as a new company is concerned.

If he's going back to tweaking his BK cams and abandoning his current designs as some have mentioned here- It will be the first time in many many years I won't be buying one of his new designs. I had my fill of his BK cams with Oregon and BT, and I have no desire to go back to that setup-regardless of speed- his Binary cams are a far better mousetrap.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

So what does this mean for elite ... are they going to go under ... i really hope not


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

poole said:


> Man....Id like to pick your brain one day!



You know there are tales to be told, stories to be written about the production (machining) of these works of art. How this stuff evolved in production. 
Here in Oklahoma alone, there are some serious producers of archery related products. There is a well respected family in this industry here in Sandsprings, Ok that has produce even "MORE" parts than we have, I do believe. These now .. older guys & there Sons ... that truly put the product your holding today in your hand and made it all possible. I truly love this industry, it has been my life and the life of of my father as well. I have met some unique people that eat-sleep and chit .... ARCHERY, loved every minute of it. It's been quite the ride .... from the 2pc "E" cam .... to the flame flinging cams we shoot today.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Tsmiddy21790 said:


> So what does this mean for elite ... are they going to go under ... i really hope not


I think a lot of that will depend on the patent. If they get it they will be OK. If not bye bye.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

Couldnt elite just design new cams ? how does 1 guy leaving affect a whole company


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cuz he's the one with the brain.....LOL


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

stixshooter said:


> Too much drama ! :mg:....



LMAO .... Drama in this industry is what makes it what it is. AT just put it all in print and in your face to read. :darkbeer:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> You know there are tales to be told, stories to be written about the production (machining) of these works of art. How this stuff evolved in production.
> Here in Oklahoma alone, there are some serious producers of archery related products. There is a well respected family in this industry here in Sandsprings, Ok that has produce even "MORE" parts than we have, I do believe. These now .. older guys & there Sons ... that truly put the product your holding today in your hand and made it all possible. I truly love this industry, it has been my life and the life of of my father as well. I have met some unique people that eat-sleep and chit .... ARCHERY, loved every minute of it. It's been quite the ride .... from the 2pc "E" cam .... to the flame flinging cams we shoot today.


talkign about Redman bows? think that is what they were called?


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

trimantrekokc said:


> talkign about Redman bows? think that is what they were called?


No ... thats a Bow Company. Im talking raw part producer's .... who dont retail or wholesale any finished product. Napier had Redman Bows & Failsafe. You could talk for days just about Loyd Napier ... The Big Indian, rest in peace, was indeed an asset to this industry.


Ken Janeway Sr. and his son, Kenny Janeway. Mega producers of archery parts.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

LMMJS said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth:mg:
> 
> On June 1st we received a certified letter from Stingray Enterprises, Kevin and Kate Strother’s design consulting company, resigned from their contractual agreement with Elite Outdoors LLC as of May 15, 2009. In my conversations with Kevin, he has explained that he would like to pursue a different path. We really enjoyed working with Kevin for the last few months and wish Kevin and Kate well. Kevin has been instrumental in the design of the Elite brand and I had hoped he would stay around to enjoy its success. This separation was in no way driven by Elite Archery, it is a decision that was solely made by Kevin, and we wish him the best.
> It is important to note that Elite Outdoors, LLC owns the patent pending twin track binary cam and that we have the 2010 lineup designed and we are very excited about it. We will be able to announce the new engineer(s) soon who will continue to provide the highest quality bows to our customers. They have considerable experience in the archery/design/engineering field.
> ...


Best thing to happen to your new Company.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Bob_Looney said:


> Best thing to happen to your new Company.


WTH? Are you kidding? I hope so.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Bob_Looney said:


> Best thing to happen to your new Company.


Yep maybe than can apply for some of that bail out money now.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

poole said:


> How do you own it if its "pending"..


"pending" means the application has been filed -- and whoever filed the application "owns" the application and the resulting patent when it is issued


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Bert2 said:


> "pending" means the application has been filed -- and whoever filed the application "owns" the application and the resulting patent when it is issued


Well I think there are 3 separate people that have a pending patent on the 2 track cam. And god knows how many companies are involved


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

seems kinda split here on if this is good or bad for Elite.....interesting :moviecorn


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I think Elite will be just fine......sure....Kevin was "Elite" and designed some great stuff! But Im guessing that things will move forward and Elite will still be Great!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck in whatever Kevin decides to do, hopefully Elite will stay up there in quality and technology.


----------



## PSJOFRN19 (Apr 20, 2008)

Z-backstrap..lol


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Bert2 said:


> "pending" means the application has been filed -- and whoever filed the application "owns" the application and the resulting patent when it is issued


thanks for explaining!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

vhunter said:


> Well I think there are *3 separate people *that have a pending patent on the 2 track cam. And god knows how many companies are involved


There is more than that..........and all of them claim "patent pending". 
We will see when the smoke clears who is the one to get it. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowman338 (Mar 23, 2007)

Not the end of Elite. I'm sure they will make as good a product. Kevin is good but there are others who can design. I look for what ever they come out with in the future. Best of luck to both Elite and Kevin.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> There is more than that..........and all of them claim "patent pending".
> We will see when the smoke clears who is the one to get it. :darkbeer:


It is also possible that they are different enough that multiple patents are issued...or even that they are not sufficiently different from prior art to issue any patent(s).


----------



## LMMJS (Oct 23, 2008)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I heard that also.......The bow will be called Z-Backstrap...


Haha nice one


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

LMMJS said:


> Haha nice one


I wouldn't laugh.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The saying past actions are the best predictor of future ones sure rings true when Kevin is involved. The more things change for him the more they remain the same. I think this will be the beginning of the end for Elite and KS. The trail of carnage left in his wake seems to always be on the rise. I wish them both the best of luck and think both will need it.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Boonerbrad said:


> The saying past actions are the best predictor of future ones sure rings true when Kevin is involved. The more things change for him the more they remain the same. I think this will be the beginning of the end for Elite and KS. The trail of carnage left in his wake seems to always be on the rise. I wish them both the best of luck and think both will need it.


I held my tongue this time


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Boonerbrad said:


> The saying past actions are the best predictor of future ones sure rings true when Kevin is involved. The more things change for him the more they remain the same. I think this will be the beginning of the end for Elite and KS. The trail of carnage left in his wake seems to always be on the rise. I wish them both the best of luck and think both will need it.


Wow. What a great post...truth, opinion, observation, history, and future prediction wrapped together with a wonderful economy of words.

Well said sir!:thumb:


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

win some loose some,

my best to both parties


----------



## LMMJS (Oct 23, 2008)

vhunter said:


> I wouldn't laugh.



If someone names a bow "Z-BACKSTRAP" I'm going to laugh at them...:darkbeer:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Personally... I can't wait to see what He designed for this up and coming year... It ought to be awsome from what I've been told,,, 2010 should be his best! I'm glad to have 2 of his greatest creations... The Envy and a GT500... Both are awsome bows and I may have to buy one of his 2010 creations as well ... I pray only that Kevin will find somewhere Kate and He are comfortable living and base their lives where it makes them them most happy... Love and happiness to the Strothers family and their future in the archery business wherever it may bring them!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm buying what kevin's designing NOW.:zip:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Takeum said:


> Personally... I can't wait to see what He designed for this up and coming year... It ought to be awsome from what I've been told,,, 2010 should be his best! I'm glad to have 2 of his greatest creations... The Envy and a GT500... Both are awsome bows and I may have to buy one of his 2010 creations as well ... I pray only that Kevin will find somewhere Kate and He are comfortable living and base their lives where it makes them them most happy... Love and happiness to the Strothers family and their future in the archery business wherever it may bring them!


I don't, nor do I see anyone, wishing them ill will.

He's a dam good bow designer and I have yet to hear otherwise, even from those suppliers he "jacked up" early on in his entrepreneurial career.
This is a small, vocal industry of Mfg's and Suppliers. Baggage will follow him in this industry until he works his way thru it.
Trust is earned.

Elite the Company will be fine if they produce a good product and spend a bunch of money on marketing. Marketing is the Key.
Back in the 70's PSE and Jennings had the world by the tail. Nobody had a bow. Sales were to new customers. Now there must be 25 Mfg's competing for REPEAT sales. You have to convince the consumer that you're more than what you are.
We had an independent study done when I was at Golden Eagle in the early 80's. We were thought to be the 3rd largest Mfg. in the country. We were in every mag, inside back cover and full page inside. Lacquered catalogs, Big booth at the Shot Show, ...
Smoke and mirrors.
We were doing 15K units.
If Elite tends to business, doesn't spend their money on TV shows and film dipping Harleys, they'll be fine.
They have a good product.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Well Elite now has new owners and soon will have new designers. Judge them on what they do in the future not what they did in the past. I didn't think they would survive this long but the new management are industry pro's, I'm sure they can hire good designers. Here's my advice to the new owners and designers at Elite: Don't shoot yourself in the foot and compromise shootability to chase the elusive FPS !!!!! Also go back to a modular adjustable draw length cam ( likely double your stocking dealers with that move ). Oh and throw the lefties a bone too. Kevin likely parted with a "non compete" clause for a period of time, maybe he'll design rests or sights next?


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

terrym said:


> Well Elite now has new owners and soon will have new designers. Judge them on what they do in the future not what they did in the past. I didn't think they would survive this long but the new management are industry pro's, I'm sure they can hire good designers. Here's my advice to the new owners and designers at Elite: Don't shoot yourself in the foot and compromise shootability to chase the elusive FPS !!!!! Also go back to a modular adjustable draw length cam ( likely double your stocking dealers with that move ). Oh and throw the lefties a bone too. Kevin likely parted with a "non compete" clause for a period of time, maybe he'll design rests or sights next?


Kevin was only a consultant. Free to do as he pleases.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I hope they do well because the more great bows the better it is for all of us.
I however can't understand how the guys who use to swear by elite becuase they have Kevin designing there bows all of a sudden don't think it is a big deal for him to leave. So much of it depends on the new disigner (designers) it really could go either way.
They obviously make a great bow and can stay great but how far forward in desgn can they go without him we will find out I guess. Depends who they choose as a lead designer. I would say the 2010 bows are done and maybe more but after that who knows?
Bowtech seems to be much bigger since he left so it certainly can be done if they do it right


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess I am a little conservative in the way I purchase bows. I have had my eye on Elite bows but, the fear of whether they will be there or not always kept me away. I feel they need to be present for a few more years before I would stick my neck out to buy one. 

Also it is becoming apparent to me that Kevin, who is evidently a great designer, wears out his welcome quick or has no intentions on being nailed down to something long term. This is why I would stay away from HIS designs. Nothing personal. I am just into steady eddie. I will take my Hoyts and if I stray it will be to another WELL established company. Someone like Mathews, Martin or Bowtech. 

If the fact that Kevin leaving actually hurts Elite, they weren't going to be around long anyway. I see this as a chance for Elite to stabilize as a bow company and continue plodding along making and selling quality bows.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> I guess I am a little conservative in the way I purchase bows. I have had my eye on Elite bows but, the fear of whether they will be there or not always kept me away. I feel they need to be present for a few more years before I would stick my neck out to buy one.
> 
> Also it is becoming apparent to me that Kevin, who is evidently a great designer, wears out his welcome quick or has no intentions on being nailed down to something long term. This is why I would stay away from HIS designs. Nothing personal. I am just into steady eddie. I will take my Hoyts and if I stray it will be to another WELL established company. Someone like Mathews, Martin or Bowtech.
> 
> If the fact that Kevin leaving actually hurts Elite, they weren't going to be around long anyway. I see this as a chance for Elite to stabilize as a bow company and continue plodding along making and selling quality bows.


It is just his nature...Not neccessarily a bad thing. He just likes new challenges, I guess. Lots of different ideas flying around in that head of his. Or who knows, maybe he'll create something "Ground-Breaking" that would be my thoughts anyway..The GT500 seems to be quite a creation in of itself, if it gets better then count me in, I'll buy.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Karbon said:


> I'm buying what kevin's designing NOW.:zip:


NewBreed, I thought that was Richard's design, oh wait...:zip:


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Well say good bye to elite. I will look at their 10 bow but if kevin is gone I do not seeing this company hanging in there. PLus if kevin goes to another company or starts his own I bet most elite guys will just follow him.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

realmfg said:


> PLus if kevin goes to another company or starts his own I bet most elite guys will just follow him.


This will be true for some die hard fans, but do you really think that the average customer who is looking and comparing different brand bows in an archery shop, does even know who Kevin Strother is!!
Most people will compare bows by shooting and testing against each other rather than make up their minds who designed it .
I think for Elite will it be easier in the future if customers only associate the bow with the company rather than the designer, whoever it will be.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I will keep my options open. If Kevin shows up in the archery industry again with another company I will definitely take a look at that line. Hopefully Elite can rise to this challenge and keep putting out the best bows in the industry IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Belicoso said:


> This will be true for some die hard fans, but do you really think that the average customer who is looking and comparing different brand bows in an archery shop, does even know who Kevin Strother is!!
> Most people will compare bows by shooting and testing against each other rather than make up their minds who designed it .
> I think for Elite will it be easier in the future if customers only associate the bow with the company rather than the designer, whoever it will be.


Totally agree!
I also believe that with a new team of designers Elite will get a breath of fresh air (and new ideas).


----------



## bowhunt2 (Jan 22, 2009)

*patent*



vhunter said:


> Well I think there are 3 separate people that have a pending patent on the 2 track cam. And god knows how many companies are involved


There's more to it than that. You have to have a "working" sample,of the product you submit for a patent. To my knowledge, Kevin is the only and first to do so. As Peter Crawford, himself stated, as quoted in the original post, Elite owns that patent.


----------



## bowhunt2 (Jan 22, 2009)

Belicoso said:


> This will be true for some die hard fans, but do you really think that the average customer who is looking and comparing different brand bows in an archery shop, does even know who Kevin Strother is!!
> Most people will compare bows by shooting and testing against each other rather than make up their minds who designed it .
> I think for Elite will it be easier in the future if customers only associate the bow with the company rather than the designer, whoever it will be.


Totally agree here. The average person buying these or any bows today, are doing so based on the bow performance, advertising, or word of mouth. Most don't know or care who is designing them.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Well...guess we get to wait and see what Kevin has up his sleeve.

I can't say I will stay with Elite (not like any MFG cares what any of us really do) BUT I like what KS has done. I'll keep the Z28. I busted my wallet and ***** trying to find something I like better. I COULD NOT.

So with my Z at home I plan to try some of the other stuff and wait to hear what KS is up too.

*And stash an EXTRA $800...Just In Case.*


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

No doubt there are some great Kevin designed bows yet to come and many people can't wait to get one. 
But, the whole idea that some people have that Elite will collapse now is just plain ignorant. 
There are many companies out there doing just great with other bow designers.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Boonerbrad said:


> The saying past actions are the best predictor of future ones sure rings true when Kevin is involved. The more things change for him the more they remain the same. I think this will be the beginning of the end for Elite and KS. The trail of carnage left in his wake seems to always be on the rise. I wish them both the best of luck and think both will need it.


Amen


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Karbon said:


> I'm buying what kevin's designing NOW.:zip:


Even if its womens underwear ? HA . I think the company will be fine. He is not the only engineer out there that can design a great product. I guess we will all find out later in the year what will happen


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

dbar518 said:


> No doubt there are some great Kevin designed bows yet to come and many people can't wait to get one.
> But, the whole idea that some people have that Elite will collapse now is just plain ignorant.
> There are many companies out there doing just great with other bow designers.


Yea but .... what else was Elite but Kevin?? It's not like Elite was around for 10 years and hired Kevin... Elite was Kevin.. 

I disagree This will be very tough on the new Elite IMO What is the point of difference now going forward ?

Not to say it can't happen for them but it's got to be a tough blow at a tough time

Maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

boarman1 said:


> Even if its womens underwear ? HA . I think the company will be fine. He is not the only engineer out there that can design a great product. I guess we will all find out later in the year what will happen


Sure.

Everything I've seen at Elite that he made was good and improvements were made often.

I figure the Wife may like some KS designed Stingray Underros.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

stixshooter said:


> Yea but .... what else was Elite but Kevin?? It's not like Elite was around for 10 years and hired Kevin... Elite was Kevin..
> 
> I disagree This will be very tough on the new Elite IMO What is the point of difference now going forward ?
> 
> ...


I know what you mean and agree that Elite is what it is today because of Kevin. Elite will have to do some adjusting to say the least. They already have new designers hired and the owner seems to be a pretty good business man. I guess I am being hopeful that all will be okay. 
From the hints we have had these new guys know what they are doing. They may not be Kevin but like I said he is not the only good bow designer out there. Some will follow Kevin, some don't care. 
It will be tough like you said but I believe they will handle it just fine.


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

Karbon said:


> Sure.
> 
> Everything I've seen at Elite that he made was good and improvements were made often.
> 
> I figure the Wife may like some KS designed Stingray Underros.


That is some funny chit right there!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

dbar518 said:


> I know what you mean and agree that Elite is what it is today because of Kevin. Elite will have to do some adjusting to say the least. They already have new designers hired and the owner seems to be a pretty good business man. I guess I am being hopeful that all will be okay.
> From the hints we have had these new guys know what they are doing. They may not be Kevin but like I said he is not the only good bow designer out there. Some will follow Kevin, some don't care.
> It will be tough like you said but I believe they will handle it just fine.


Yea Well said ! I hope they'll be OK


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

This is terrible for elite. Heck almost every elite dealer I go to pushes another brand to the regular customer and then there is always loyal guys who buy the elites. The loyal guys are kevin fans not fans of elite.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Karbon said:


> Sure.
> 
> Everything I've seen at Elite that he made was good and improvements were made often.
> 
> I figure the Wife may like some KS designed Stingray Underros.


JOKE!

Kevin and I have decided to start a brazier design house, i cant speak for him but i will LOVE my new job.

underos ROFLMAO

things will get sorted out and people will move along and in a couple years it wont be a bid deal.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

KurtVL said:


> JOKE!
> 
> Kevin and I have decided to start a brazier design house, i cant speak for him but i will LOVE my new job.
> 
> ...


Yep underwear that flies off at 400fps.


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I worked with Kevin on a cam when he was with Oregan Bow Company, then again at Horizon Bow. He spent a few weeks in our shop designing ( Me machining) the Black Knight Cam and modules. You cant help but like this guy. There are so many screws turning in that head of his ... it's scary. I closed up shop this year :sad: ... and Im allready missing the thrill of seeing what these guys like Richard Batdorf - Kevin Strother - Andy Andrews - Spencer Land pull from between there ears. I have machined there dreams as well as others for 25 years now. But now ... Im Offically out of the loop. We set down one day ( Dad & I ) and tried to figure out just how many cams and or wheels our family had produced for this industry over the 25 years of service .... it's somewhere around 400,000 to 500,000 pair of cams. This dosent include pockets-risers-modules. I think Im on the PETA hit list  .... LMAO. I wonder how many Whitetail bit the dust ... with the parts from our machining operation .... 1,000,000 plus without question over 25 years of machining.
> 
> Elite will live on very well, as well as another company will be born. This is the art of these guys ... I wish them all well:darkbeer: SALUTE !


What an awesome story. You should be proud of what you've contributed to the sport of archery and bowhunting.

Thanks for adding me on your friends list.


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> I guess I am a little conservative in the way I purchase bows. I have had my eye on Elite bows but, the fear of whether they will be there or not always kept me away...
> 
> * What a shame... You have missed 4 years of some of, (IMO the absolute best) shooting speed bows on the market because of fear... ??? Does JFK mean anything to you?*
> 
> ...





CHAMPION2 said:


> I will keep my options open. If Kevin shows up in the archery industry again with another company I will definitely take a look at that line.
> 
> *Get ready then, because it is inevitable and will happen before the end of the year, if not summer!!!*
> 
> Hopefully Elite can rise to this challenge and keep putting out the best bows in the industry IMHO.





Karbon said:


> Well...guess we get to wait and see what Kevin has up his sleeve.
> 
> *Don't worry K, we'll be dueling soon enough brother!!!*
> 
> ...


*Better stash a little more than that. Quality costs and you get what you pay for. Of course you could always walk into the box shop and buy off the shelf...*



realmfg said:


> This is terrible for elite. Heck almost every elite dealer I go to pushes another brand to the regular customer and then there is always loyal guys who buy the elites. The loyal guys are kevin fans not fans of elite.


*EXACTLY... Finally someone who gets it. Anyone who has been with Elite from the start knows it is Kevin that put them on the map.*


----------



## twoblade (Apr 29, 2008)

*Time will tell*

Kevin built a sexy bow from day 1 fact/kevin built a "top quality"bow from day 1 fact. To establish the following elite has with the largest downfall was getting bows shipped fast enough,then thats states elites management process since inception. Thats what elite meant to me. Now if new elite can maintain quality over dollars then i will enjoy dealing there bows, but will keep an eye out for ks. In the futer because that means quality to me. I deal hoyt,pse bowtech and elite and had no worries telling a customer that "elite"is every bit as good if not better than some. I have about 220 bows in stock that i can shoot,and i spent the last several days buying a e-500 from 06" icant remember what hoyt even had out in 06"...


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would put money on Keving working for G% designing the new Quest line of bows. G5 has the money, technology, facilities, and open mindness to let Kevin design and build anything he wants. The money G5 could put toward Research and Development could lead to great things in the future.


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Are kevins 2010 designs going to be put into production for sure???


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

dpops211 said:


> Are kevins 2010 designs going to be put into production for sure???


The 2010 Elites are already designed and ready. Kevin did them.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Jshep40 said:


> I would put money on Keving working for G% designing the new Quest line of bows. G5 has the money, technology, facilities, and open mindness to let Kevin design and build anything he wants. The money G5 could put toward Research and Development could lead to great things in the future.


This is not going to happen!

TEXAS


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Jshep40 said:


> I would put money on Keving working for G% designing the new Quest line of bows. G5 has the money, technology, facilities, and open mindness to let Kevin design and build anything he wants. The money G5 could put toward Research and Development could lead to great things in the future.


No way. He has a following, I think he will start another company just like he did w elite and us fans will follow, it will be big, then he will sell again and so on. Doesnt bother me just a diff name on my limb decals:darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

The problem is, a following of 500 AT members won't buy much and there aren't 500 non AT members that could tell you who he is or what he does.

Dealers aren't buying on consignment. You have to convince them to pony up the cash and that the bows will move off the rack. They also have to know the company is solid and will be there years down the road. That confidence only comes with time. Upstarts have 2 strikes against them before they ever start.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

2xR said:


> What a shame... You have missed 4 years of some of, (IMO the absolute best) shooting speed bows on the market because of fear... ??? Does JFK mean anything to you?


I don't care about speed bows. I pick bows that draw and shoot well. Speed is tertiary IMHO. I could go on and on about JFK if you would like but, I don't know what a former President had to do with Elite?:embara:



2xR said:


> Nothing personal, even though you know nothing about the man or the circumstances around the events of the last 6 years of his life... OK, nothing personal...


So...you are agreeing with me? How could it be personal if I know nothing? I agree. It still doesn't change the fact that I like bow companies, car manufacturers and anything else that I choose to spend my money on to be what I consider stable. 

What is not true about my statement? I said he doesn't seem to stay around long? I don't care why he has left in the past, he left. What he has done or why he no longer works for a certain company means nothing to me? So...it is nothing personal? If Elite proves they are going to be around, I will be interested one of these days. If the next place he goes is going to be around and I like their bows, I might shoot one of them.

This is not directed at anyone in general but, why do people think that this guy is the only bow guru in the world? The average guy who walks into the pro shop doesn't have a clue who Matt Mcpherson, Randy Walk, Terry Martin or Pete Shepley is and they sure as heck don't know who Kevin is........they buy a bow by word of mouth, advertising or by what the guy at the shop is selling.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Going under?*



Tsmiddy21790 said:


> So what does this mean for elite ... are they going to go under ... i really hope not


What makes you think they're going to go under?


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Bob_Looney said:


> The problem is
> Dealers aren't buying on consignment. You have to convince them to pony up the cash and that the bows will move off the rack. They also have to know the company is solid and will be there years down the road. That confidence only comes with time. Upstarts have 2 strikes against them before they ever start.


Do you actually think Elite bows moved fast off the rack??? I have owned many elites and no one knew if they were going to be around for good or not. People who bought elites did not care because they like the style of bow kevin makes. Some people raved about elites Customer Service, ask one dealer what they thought of elites CS... Elite should just have been Kevins name on the limbs. Kevin is gone and so will be elite. (prime example why people were worried if elite would stick around. Guess what they are now gone). Dealers who carried elite will not keep elite bows anymore, there is no draw to them. If kevin makes another company the bows will be cheaper like when elite first came out and the same dealers will get them instead of elites because of the small following. Dealers can sell the big names and make money off kevins designes to the people who know what they want. Heck, if kevin has a new line out your gonna hear about it a lot on here and elite will be on the way back burner. I personally cant wait to see what he has brewing (I just dont believe he will be out of the archery world).


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Jshep40 said:


> I would put money on Keving working for G% designing the new Quest line of bows. G5 has the money, technology, facilities, and open mindness to let Kevin design and build anything he wants. The money G5 could put toward Research and Development could lead to great things in the future.


He was already essentially working for G5 at Elite. All of the Elite people all came from G5.

I am just ready to see what Kevin will have to offer in the future.


----------



## 2fast4u (Mar 2, 2008)

If you ask me I think it's kinda selfish of Kevin to leave this early in the game. One of the reasons he said he sold the company was so he could get back to what he loves...designing bows. I say ya got what you wanted now get your [email protected]% back there and design some bows. The grass isn't always greener on the other side. Of coarse I don't know the whole story and I'm upset right now.


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

Jshep40 said:


> I would put money on Keving working for G% designing the new Quest line of bows. G5 has the money, technology, facilities, and open mindness to let Kevin design and build anything he wants. The money G5 could put toward Research and Development could lead to great things in the future.



Not going to happen but I can see Elite merging with G5. I'm sure Elite will be fine. They have a bow that shoots like no other imo.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Maybe Kevin will go back to Bowtech!:set1_punch: Met Peter Crawford at the Iowa deer Classic and he seemed like a great guy that was really excited about the future of Elite. Lot of good bow designers out there, and I think Elite Archery is going to do fine going forward!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

2fast4u said:


> If you ask me I think it's kinda selfish of Kevin to leave this early in the game. One of the reasons he said he sold the company was so he could get back to what he loves...designing bows. I say ya got what you wanted now get your [email protected]% back there and design some bows. The grass isn't always greener on the other side. Of coarse I don't know the whole story and I'm upset right now.


I wonder what Kevin thinks about your job position? Of course it is selfish, he has to do what is best for Kate and Kevin cause no one else is paying the bills.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Maybe Kevin will go back to Bowtech!:set1_punch:



I heard he was the designer behind the Mathews Monsters :zip:


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter (Aug 29, 2005)

2fast4u said:


> If you ask me I think it's kinda selfish of Kevin to leave this early in the game. One of the reasons he said he sold the company was so he could get back to what he loves...designing bows. I say ya got what you wanted now get your [email protected]% back there and design some bows. The grass isn't always greener on the other side. Of coarse I don't know the whole story and I'm upset right now.


But Kevin sold it quite a while ago. When the company you sold your company to, goes and sells the bow to another company should you keep sticking wround?

And who says his [email protected]% isn't back designing bows, just because it isn't for Elite Archery doesn't mean he is not doing what he loves.

In my eyes nobody has a complaint if you bought an Elite because you love Kevin's design, then thats what you got a bow that was designed by Kevin. All manufacturers release new bows each year. Elite's 2010 bows will be Kevin's design as well! You are not missing anything. That being said he may have a couple of other bows out this year too that may not say Elite Archery on it. That will give you options.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

My own point of view... Elite will survive and be as strong as ever. I say this because from what I know, Pete Crawford is an excelent business man who understands what it takes to keep customers happy and coming back. Customer service, quality product using the industries best tecnoligies, and a straight forward approach when it comes to advertisement. Anybody can put out great bows, just look at PSE, Matthews, Bowtech, Hoyt and many others. Sure, Kevin designs great bows, but people have to understand that that is only one part of a successful comapany and any really sucessful company must rely on much more then one person. One more thing....how about all this talk....now everyone in the archery world has at least heard about Elite and are curious....


----------



## 2fast4u (Mar 2, 2008)

shootstraight said:


> I wonder what Kevin thinks about your job position? Of course it is selfish, he has to do what is best for Kate and Kevin cause no one else is paying the bills.


Like I said I don't know the whole story nor do I claim to. Maybe Kevin and Kate made the right decision. I like them both I just feel like they abandoned ship on somthing great at the worst possible time. It was Kevin's designs and background that drew me to Elite and I'm sad not to be able to have him as a contact anymore. I wish the best of luck to Kevin, Kate and Elite.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a 2006 E-500 that is for sale. Asking price is $10,000.00 plus shipping.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

I always remain respectful to those who have made our sport better, but I do think that people need to realize that there will be knew designs, new people and people with new ideas. I you believe that you are indispensable please insert finger into a glass of water, if there is a hole in the water after removing your finger please post on AT so we may all bow down to you.
The reason this industry moves forward is due to people like Kevin and many others that have changed the industry and there will be more. Life and business goes on.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I think bowtech is way better now than when he was there, so as long as elite has a great engineer they will be fine


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I have a 2006 E-500 that is for sale. Asking price is $10,000.00 plus shipping.


specs?/


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

yes specs please. Do you have any 30" mods, and would you throw in the rest on the deal???




shootstraight said:


> specs?/


----------



## scottnm (Jun 18, 2007)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I have a 2006 E-500 that is for sale. Asking price is $10,000.00 plus shipping.


Would you be willing to include shipping?


----------



## scottnm (Jun 18, 2007)

EVERYONE is replaceable. Its just finding a engineer that is committed and has knowledge and and love archery. That may take time to find a couple good ones to improve on. The rev cames and barnhill limbs along with the current overall design should carry it for another year as a awesome bow. 2011 models will make or break ELITE.imho


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

scottnm said:


> EVERYONE is replaceable. Its just finding a engineer that is committed and has knowledge and and love archery. That may take time to find a couple good ones to improve on. The rev cames and barnhill limbs along with the current overall design should carry it for another year as a awesome bow. 2011 models will make or break ELITE.imho


Then there is that little patent issue still not resolved.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

tuskbuster said:


> Then there is that little patent issue still not resolved.


I think the patent issue will get very interesting before it is all said and done.

I know what Pete's announcement said, but I always thought that it was actually Kevin that applied for the patent on the 2 track binary and not Elite Archery.

What is your understanding????


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

All Elite needs to do is start adding a dampner here and there every year and it will carry them for about another ten years until they would actually need to make a major change in their bow line...

It has worked for some other companies...:zip:



scottnm said:


> EVERYONE is replaceable. Its just finding a engineer that is committed and has knowledge and and love archery. That may take time to find a couple good ones to improve on. The rev cams and barnsdale limbs along with the current overall design should carry it for another year as a awesome bow. 2011 models will make or break ELITE.imho


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

Bows designed by Kevin kill stuff. There is not a doubt in my mind that the only reason I killed this bear was because I was shooting a Elite Envy. Well, maybe my GTO would have worked. I will go where Kevin goes, as for Elite, they have money behind them and good business skills, I think they will be fine. You have to remember they have a good year and half (2010 models) to sell and get a name. 2011 will be the year to watch. As for me I will follow Kevin, I have shot a lot of bows and his bows seem to be right for me.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

TexasCanesFan said:


> I think the patent issue will get very interesting before it is all said and done.
> 
> I know what Pete's announcement said, but I always thought that it was actually Kevin that applied for the patent on the 2 track binary and not Elite Archery.
> 
> What is your understanding????


Not sure I'm qualified to comment. But, with 3-4 claims involving the cam design, nothing is for sure, pending or not.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

north slope said:


> There is not a doubt in my mind that the only reason I killed this bear was because I was shooting a Elite Envy. Well, maybe my GTO would have worked.


I agree, if you feel that strongly about a bow.....thinking that there are only 2 bows in the world that could have killed that bear, you do need to follow Kevin.:zip:


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter (Aug 29, 2005)

mfr22 said:


> One more thing....how about all this talk....now *everyone* in the archery world has at least heard about Elite and are curious....


You are kidding right? I promise you that the people who are members of this or any other internet forum combined do not account for but a very small fraction of the "archery world".

Besides you can hear about it all you want. I have NEVER seen an Elite bow in a pro shop that wasn't my GTO or Z28. I even have an Elite dealer right down the road. They have never had one in the shop, thats right NEVER!!!!

Gotta get there bows out to dealers in an efficient manner. Can't be having a 6 week wait time all the way into April for bows, when all the other manufacturers are shipping in 2 weeks or less.

This topic is 

Show me something new!


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

HVAC/R Hunter said:


> You are kidding right? I promise you that the people who are members of this or any other internet forum combined do not account for but a very small fraction of the "archery world".
> 
> Besides you can hear about it all you want. I have NEVER seen an Elite bow in a pro shop that wasn't my GTO or Z28. I even have an Elite dealer right down the road. They have never had one in the shop, thats right NEVER!!!!
> 
> ...


Thats odd.....i have 2 elite dealers within 20 miles of me and both of them have 10-15 brand new Elites on the racks....Z28's, XLR's, & GT500's!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Maybe Kevin will go back to Bowtech!:set1_punch: Met Peter Crawford at the Iowa deer Classic and he seemed like a great guy that was really excited about the future of Elite. Lot of good bow designers out there, and I think Elite Archery is going to do fine going forward!



He just might now that John is gone.:wink:


The biggest mistake that Elite ever made was Kate.:zip::zip: Those that know Elites history know what I am talking about.


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> I agree, if you feel that strongly about a bow.....thinking that there are only 2 bows in the world that could have killed that bear, you do need to follow Kevin.:zip:


Well maybe a gt500 or a e-500 would have done the job, then there is a senergy that would work. I guess we can't leave out the z-28 but that is it. Those Elite bows are the ONLY thing that could have killed that bear.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Didn't kevin say Kate desgned the bows? At least at the beginning thats what he said so maybe it isn't a big deal that he left.... It's Kate leaving that will hurt elite


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Didn't kevin say Kate desgned the bows? At least at the beginning thats what he said so maybe it isn't a big deal that he left.... It's Kate leaving that will hurt elite


----------



## Buckshot454 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Wow!*

Man threads like this really show how people can follow
one person its kinda creepy cult like ya know? All I can say
is I got a good bow out of the deal and my heart ain't broke.
Good luck to all parties.......
Mark


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Please respect Kevin's wishes in Pete's statement and refrain from all rumors and speculation. Thank You


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Rattler said:


> Please respect Kevin's wishes in Pete's statement and refrain from all rumors and speculation. Thank You


Your kidding right?


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! Amazing how many personal friends Kevin has on AT. The everybody talks they must be best friends forever with him...lol

If the little bear I killed in CA years ago knew I was using a Bowtech and not an Elite....man he would have hauled @ss out of there and I would have never had a shot! He must have known that Kevin was still working for Bowtech then


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

poole said:


> Wow! Amazing how many personal friends Kevin has on AT. The everybody talks they must be best friends forever with him...lol
> 
> If the little bear I killed in CA years ago knew I was using a Bowtech and not an Elite....man he would have hauled @ss out of there and I would have never had a shot! He must have known that Kevin was still working for Bowtech then


the reason for all the friends is that we all got to know him over at EAF.. He would answer questions for us and we could bounce ideas off him... Some have got to meet him and shoot or have dinner.. 

That is why we respect his wishes... 

only about 18 or 19 days yet....:zip:


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

poole said:


> Wow! Amazing how many personal friends Kevin has on AT. The everybody talks they must be best friends forever with him...lol


Seriously... Respect his wishes are you kidding me. You guys are acting like someone died and we need to look out for whats best for him. This just turned out to be funny . Kevins spokesmen are Speaking hahahha!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Rattler said:


> Please respect Kevin's wishes in Pete's statement and refrain from all rumors and speculation. Thank You





realmfg said:


> Your kidding right?




Come on Rob. Your my pal but you cant expect anyone to not speculate and discuss what Kevins doing next. They can request and censor that crap on EAF but here its fair game. I for one will say and disscus as i please without being censored by Pete or anybody else for that matter. People will exorcise their right to free speech and speculate away. I think it was ridiculous to make such a dumb request in the first place. Refrain from rumors and speculation?????? LMFAO. Who does he think he is?

I know you have good intentions Rob but be realistic. Speculation is going to happen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

wideerhunt said:


> the reason for all the friends is that we all got to know him over at EAF.. He would answer questions for us and we could bounce ideas off him... Some have got to meet him and shoot or have dinner..
> 
> That is why we respect his wishes...
> 
> only about 18 or 19 days yet....:zip:



Really respecting those wishes arent they???? LOL


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Rattler said:


> Please respect Kevin's wishes in Pete's statement and refrain from all rumors and speculation. Thank You


When will Kevin be available for comment. HAHAHAH this is too funmy. We need a press conference can you set that up? You guys are acting like he is a celebrity. We have a regular drew rosenhaus here, Agent of the year!


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Jaben620 said:


> Come on Rob. Your my pal but you cant expect anyone to not speculate and discuss what Kevins doing next. They can request and censor that crap on EAF but here its fair game. I for one will say and disscus as i please without being censored by Pete or anybody else for that matter. People will exorcise their right to free speech and speculate away. I think it was ridiculous to make such a dumb request in the first place. Refrain from rumors and speculation?????? LMFAO. Who does he think he is?
> 
> I know you have good intentions Rob but be realistic. Speculation is going to happen.


Thank you... You said it in a much more mature way then I did. I was laughing way to hard while i typed.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> Really respecting those wishes arent ya???? LOL


It said not to speculate... never said anything about not talking truth.. haha:secret:


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

wideerhunt said:


> It said not to speculate... never said anything about not talking truth.. haha:secret:




:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

wideerhunt said:


> It said not to speculate... never said anything about not talking truth.. haha:secret:


True that..


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Rattler said:


> Please respect Kevin's wishes in Pete's statement and refrain from all rumors and speculation. Thank You


Being that Pete's post was put on EAF and cut and pasted here I'm sure he was asking those at EAF to not speculate. It's fair game at other sites.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

poole said:


> Wow! Amazing how many personal friends Kevin has on AT. The everybody talks they must be best friends forever with him...lol


Yea, it's pretty funny. Kevin PMs a guy or answers a thread and that makes them buds. For everyone being such best buds with Kevin it sure is funny how he didn't take the time to call most of you to tell you the news. You had to hear about it from Pete. 

IMO, if he has such a large fan base, he basically disregarded every single one of you as he moved on. This certainly wasn't an overnight decision on his part and when given a chance to comment with Pete he opted not to....No good bye, no sorry, no good luck....zip!!

He's a very good designer and I wish him luck in whatever he does, but he's still just a man that builds bows. Every company has a few and Elite will replace him as did Bowtech.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

realmfg said:


> When will Kevin be available for comment. HAHAHAH this is too funmy. We need a press conference can you set that up? You guys are acting like he is a celebrity. We have a regular drew rosenhaus here, Agent of the year!




It is funny...But be easy on Rattler...Hes an Autobot....Not a Decepticon....LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

flintcreek6412 said:


> Yea, it's pretty funny. Kevin PMs a guy or answers a thread and that makes them buds. For everyone being such best buds with Kevin it sure is funny how he didn't take the time to call most of you to tell you the news. You had to hear about it from Pete.
> 
> IMO, if he has such a large fan base, he basically disregarded every single one of you as he moved on. This certainly wasn't an overnight decision on his part and when given a chance to comment with Pete he opted not to....No good bye, no sorry, no good luck....zip!!
> 
> He's a very good designer and I wish him luck in whatever he does, but he's still just a man that builds bows. Every company has a few and Elite will replace him as did Bowtech.




VERY well said.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

north slope said:


> Well maybe a gt500 or a e-500 would have done the job, then there is a senergy that would work. I guess we can't leave out the z-28 but that is it. Those Elite bows are the ONLY thing that could have killed that bear.



Finally somebody on here that gets it! 

Confidence is key.


Dude, post a big pic of that hog mule deer!

I forgot to mention in my earlier post...the E-500 I have for sale has one limb signed by Kate and the other by Kevin. I might (and I said "might") pay the shipping on the bow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

flintcreek6412 said:


> Yea, it's pretty funny. Kevin PMs a guy or answers a thread and that makes them buds. For everyone being such best buds with Kevin it sure is funny how he didn't take the time to call most of you to tell you the news. You had to hear about it from Pete.
> 
> IMO, if he has such a large fan base, he basically disregarded every single one of you as he moved on. This certainly wasn't an overnight decision on his part and when given a chance to comment with Pete he opted not to....No good bye, no sorry, no good luck....zip!!
> 
> He's a very good designer and I wish him luck in whatever he does, but he's still just a man that builds bows. Every company has a few and Elite will replace him as did Bowtech.



Thats pretty good right there...............


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Finally somebody on here that gets it!
> 
> Confidence is key.
> 
> ...


Here you go.... I was shooting a Hoyt Ultra Tec with spirals at the time I killed this buck. I know at the time my Ultra Tec was the only bow that could have killed that deer.


----------



## Buckshot454 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Awesome!*

North Slope-
Dood Thats the shiznit right there!!!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

All I can say about this is stay tuned and watch the train wreck. Everybody is speculating on what is going to happen next. I'll let all of you in on the secret ...... the sun will rise tomorrow ......... the fact that Kevin quit as a consultant to Elite and the door is open for his return, creates more questions than answers, and the last time I checked none of us were share holders in either company so we aren't owed any explanation.

will Elite survive? maybe 
will Kevin resurface else where? possibly
will I purchase another elite? Don't know
only time will answer these questions till then good luck to all involved


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

10-4 Carry on then....I will go back to thinking about hunting in Kansas this fall.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

hey Kevin's my bud, talked to him the other day, said he was going to work for GM as they Really need help.................


LOL I'd never heard of the guy until I looked at this thread, guess myself and the overwhelming majority of Archers were out of the loop LOL.. Randy


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Rattler said:


> 10-4 Carry on then....I will go back to thinking about hunting in Kansas this fall.


You are hunting in Kansas this fall? LOL


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Advise from an inventor*



flintcreek6412 said:


> Yea, it's pretty funny. Kevin PMs a guy or answers a thread and that makes them buds. For everyone being such best buds with Kevin it sure is funny how he didn't take the time to call most of you to tell you the news. You had to hear about it from Pete.
> 
> IMO, if he has such a large fan base, he basically disregarded every single one of you as he moved on. This certainly wasn't an overnight decision on his part and when given a chance to comment with Pete he opted not to....No good bye, no sorry, no good luck....zip!!
> 
> He's a very good designer and I wish him luck in whatever he does, but he's still just a man that builds bows. Every company has a few and Elite will replace him as did Bowtech.


If you had a problem with your car; whatever the make is, and you e-mailed the manufacturer to see what was wrong, and the guy who designed that car responded to you, you like me would be impressed with that. I wouldn't expect him to tell me what he was going to do with his personal life as if he needed my permission nor would I consider this man to be close buds with me. Kevin knows alot about bow design and when he takes time to respond to some post or thread I think thats pretty cool. He must not think himself to be so important that he forgot we all enjoy archery, and has responded to try and help a few along the way.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

shootstraight said:


> Being that Pete's post was put on EAF and cut and pasted here I'm sure he was asking those at EAF to not speculate. It's fair game at other sites.


Its fair game anywhere anytime. Its called a personal opinion. If they dont like it they can delete it. As for me I am bitter towards elite and kevin for many other reasons. However I still hope the best for the both of them, but for the most part this was a bad move on kevin's part. Most people out here who do know who he is were hesitant towards him before he sold to elite outdoors because of his past, now they will never consider him and his products.


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter (Aug 29, 2005)

north slope said:


> Here you go.... I was shooting a Hoyt Ultra Tec with spirals at the time I killed this buck. I know at the time my Ultra Tec was the only bow that could have killed that deer.



Yah, because Elite bows are not good for those "Kitchen Mulies". I have been reading how effective Hoyt is at taking "domestic deer". for real though nice deer!


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

wideerhunt said:


> It said not to speculate... never said anything about not talking truth.. haha:secret:


*


There is a clock on an internet page somewhere counting down... oh wait that was Mathews a couple years back - LMAO.*



Jaben620 said:


> It is funny...But be easy on Rattler...Hes an Autobot....Not a Decepticon....LOL


*


Actually, he is Morpheus, remember! Now where did I put that darn Blue pill...*


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

This thread has really gotten rediclous! Me myself i had wanted a Elite for years becuase of the GREAt customer service and Kevins designs so i finally bought one this year a Cuda.No sooner i buy it and they get bought out!No more Kristin and GREAT customer service and NO MORE Cuda!Now NO MORE Kevin and from people i have talked to not very good dealer and customer service.Will i ever buy another Elite probably not will it hurt Elite probably not.Just my thoughts typed out!


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Rattler said:


> Please respect Kevin's wishes in Pete's statement and refrain from all rumors and speculation. Thank You


Who is this guy?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

VorTexan said:


> Who is this guy?


A mad scientist and a guy that knows his sh#t!


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

BROX said:


> A mad scientist and a guy that knows his sh#t!


I can go with mad and the rest I don't know LOL!


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

VorTexan said:


> Who is this guy?


He is a great guy!!!!!!!! Too say he is an elite/Kevin fan is an understatement. One of the nicest people I have met on all of these forums!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

RNT said:


> Its fair game anywhere anytime. Its called a personal opinion. If they dont like it they can delete it. As for me I am bitter towards elite and kevin for many other reasons. However I still hope the best for the both of them, but for the most part this was a bad move on kevin's part. Most people out here who do know who he is were hesitant towards him before he sold to elite outdoors because of his past, now they will never consider him and his products.



Kevin did not sell Elite the Larson Family did. People have the right to cut their loses and move on


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

BROX said:


> A mad scientist and a guy that knows his sh#t!


+1 Rob is DR Frankenstein...I thought you knew!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Crackers said:


> Kevin did not sell Elite the Larson Family did. People have the right to cut their loses and move on


That is very true.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I cant wait for my strings for my next lab rat......NEO might get renamed......


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Rattler said:


> I cant wait for my strings for my next lab rat......NEO might get renamed......


Make her a female and call her..... Trinity.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Kevin did not sell Elite the Larson Family did. People have the right to cut their loses and move on


I agree........however most dont care, Kevins name is tarnished for some from long ago and this doesnt make it any better for him. I personally will buy any bow that shoots good and is a good deal even if that is an elite or anything new by kevin or from a different bow company as well...........kind of like the New Breed Archery popping up.

By the way did kevin sell elite to the larsons?????


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

RNT said:


> I agree........however most dont care, Kevins name is tarnished for some from long ago and this doesnt make it any better for him. I personally will buy any bow that shoots good and is a good deal even if that is an elite or anything new by kevin or from a different bow company as well...........kind of like the New Breed Archery popping up.
> 
> By the way did kevin sell elite to the larsons?????




I believe so..


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

RNT said:


> By the way did kevin sell elite to the larsons?????


yes


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Rattler said:


> yes


I believe it was Kate that sold to the Larson's?:wink:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Crackers said:


> Kevin did not sell Elite the Larson Family did. People have the right to cut their loses and move on


Your inference is that Elite (the Larson's) were losing money. You know that as fact? If not it's a very poor inference.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Kevin did not sell Elite the Larson Family did. People have the right to cut their loses and move on


Do you mean the Larson's "cut their loses and move on" or Kevin ? Are the Larsons the folks that were machining the cams prior to Kevin and Kate selling to them?

I find it hard to believe Elite was not making money given I am under the impression they never spent a nickle on advertising and seemed to always have a waiting list for the bows.

Course lawyers don't work cheap............

This whole thing now feels about like Conan O'Brien hosting the Tonight Show


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

I reply to a statement and folks make their own mind up as to what I meant but I did type what I thought someone would understand...um

The Larson's sold Elite as it was not Kevin's to sell....ok now we have that straight


Kevin for what ever reason had the right to cut his ties and leave..


Where in all I wrote did I say a thing about any one losing money?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Crackers said:


> I reply to a statement and folks make their own mind up as to what I meant but I did type what I thought someone would understand...um
> 
> The Larson's sold Elite as it was not Kevin's to sell....ok now we have that straight
> 
> ...


You didn't. Some people just run with whatever comes to mind, I also can't understand why anyone who is not an elite customer cares about Kevin at all. He left doesn't matter why he left.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Kevin for what ever reason had the right to cut his ties and leave..
> 
> 
> Where in all I wrote did I say a thing about any one losing money?




I think the other threads about the money came from your satement about him "cut their loses and move on" and I think that is where they thought you meant money. Either way Kevin was, according to your statement, losing something. If that is a fact then so be it, if not and that was your opinion and you dont know the facts then your statement was nothing more than an opinion and speculation, just like the others you critisized.

Thats allright, there are alot of speculation and opinions running around on these forums right at this point.

Fact is, from what I have read and from others have told me, people are "put off" by this move he did and some were that way from before this move. He just made it worse. Some people I know who were personally un easy with Kevin even before Elite were considering finally to look into and possibly buy an elite, they have stated now that they never will buy any of Kevin's products. That is why I hope the best for him and Elite, I hate to see anyone lose business or reputation unless it turns out the business or the person were in fact unethical in any manner towards the consumers and/or dealers. 

My personal beef with the two still can be resolved. But then again I am just one person, so does it really matter what I think or know?!?!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

parkerbows said:


> You didn't. Some people just run with whatever comes to mind, I also can't understand why anyone who is not an elite customer cares about Kevin at all. He left doesn't matter why he left.


Some follow and are waiting for Kevin to take his next Underdog super energy pill. Long live the underdog.

Ask around at any range or 3D shoot about Elite. If I had a nickel for anyone I could find that has ever heard of them (that's not a member of AT) my pocket would be empty. Plenty of free advertising here on AT when first starting up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Just checking in on the Kevin "Mancrushers." I am sure they are all lurking just waiting for him to resurface like the Mahdi. :wink:


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

Why is it such a big deal? I'm sure designers have left bow companies in the past and no one even knew.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Bowtech, Hoyt and others make great bows and I have no idea who designs them. I wish him and Elite the best, but I have a feeling the patent troubles will follow him.:darkbeer:


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, I shot the gt 500 and z28 today, and I plan on buying the z28 as soon as I round up the scratch. Kevin may be gone ( I don't know Kevin) and elite may go under, and it may rain this afternoon. I just think that bow I shot today shoots as sweet as my General and is much smoother and faster. If I get two seasons out of the bow, which looks as if it will last a lifetime if taken care of, then it will be worth it. I hope quality stays up and the word gets out about these bows, because I was sold after just a couple of shots. Damn fine bow.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck to Kevin, Pete, Elite, and all of the guys that are in deep grieving over all of this. Counseling is available for those that need it. All you have to do is ask, and a counselor will be assigned to you. Thank you.





Matthew 6:25-26










*ELITE ARCHERY: GTO, GT500, E-FORCE*


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

HCH said:


> Good luck to Kevin, Pete, Elite, and all of the guys that are in deep grieving over all of this. Counseling is available for those that need it. All you have to do is ask, and a counselor will be assigned to you. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't care who you are that's funny right there! :lol:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Crackers said:


> I reply to a statement and folks make their own mind up as to what I meant but I did type what I thought someone would understand...um
> 
> The Larson's sold Elite as it was not Kevin's to sell....ok now we have that straight
> 
> ...


Mike if i make a statement on here that you sold your business to cut your loses what would the inference be? I did not read into anything. When someone is said to cut their loses it refers to money in my part of the country. Maybe in Missori it refers to food. Your statemnet like other times was open ended and that was likely your intention.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Boonerbrad said:


> Mike if i make a statement on here that you sold your business to cut your loses what would the inference be? I did not read into anything. When someone is said to cut their loses it refers to money in my part of the country. Maybe in Missori it refers to food. Your statemnet like other times was open ended and that was likely your intention.


Brad, "cut your losses" is an often used phrase here in the south. It simply means to make the best possible decision under difficult circumstances, and is not necessarily referencing any financial implications.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I heard Kevin designed the 3rd generations iPhone and Prius.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I heard Kevin designed the 3rd generations iPhone and Prius.


I heard that too. I also heard that he tracked down and placed Bernie Madoff under citizen's arrest for misappropriation of all of his profits.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Boonerbrad said:


> Mike if i make a statement on here that you sold your business to cut your loses what would the inference be? I did not read into anything. When someone is said to cut their loses it refers to money in my part of the country. Maybe in Missori it refers to food. Your statemnet like other times was open ended and that was likely your intention.


My reference had nothing to do with money and that expression is used around here in many different ways.

"If you cut your losses, you stop doing what you were doing in order to prevent the bad situation that you are in becoming worse."

"cut your losses" means that if you continue, you will lose much more. So it would be better to stop now and be content that your losses didn't get any worse. 

The new Elite is not Kevin's company and his role would be only that of a designer so what if he didn't like the direction the company was going? I would then say that he "cut his losses" and moved on meaning that there was nothing more he felt he could do.


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter (Aug 29, 2005)

Crackers said:


> My reference had nothing to do with money and that expression is used around here in many different ways.
> 
> *"If you cut your losses, you stop doing what you were doing in order to prevent the bad situation that you are in becoming worse."*
> "cut your losses" means that if you continue, you will lose much more. So it would be better to stop now and be content that your losses didn't get any worse.
> ...


Means the same thing in Michigan too????


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

lunk2002 said:


> Bowtech, Hoyt and others make great bows and I have no idea who designs them. I wish him and Elite the best, but I have a feeling the patent troubles will follow him.:darkbeer:


Time for a hijack, we all know Matt designed the solocams. so........

Who designs Hoyt's stuff? Is it a team effort or do they have one guy that designs all their bows/cams. 

Spirals have an almost cult like following, but you never hear who designed them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

vhunter said:


> Karbon said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.
> ...


And reduces torque... :mg: 





:chortle:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

knarrly said:


> Time for a hijack, we all know Matt designed the solocams. so........
> 
> Who designs Hoyt's stuff? Is it a team effort or do they have one guy that designs all their bows/cams.
> 
> Spirals have an almost cult like following, but you never hear who designed them.



Originally, the cam and 1/2 system was designed by Rex Darlington, who probably has no equal in archery innovations.....not even KEVIN. 

I am not sure who did the Hoyt versions.

NOW :focus:

Kevin's brains are food for bow Zombies:brushteeth:. Kevin's designs make Chuck Norris fall to the ground and beg for his mercy.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Crackers said:


> My reference had nothing to do with money and that expression is used around here in many different ways.
> 
> "If you cut your losses, you stop doing what you were doing in order to prevent the bad situation that you are in becoming worse."
> 
> ...


So what did Kevin stand to lose by sticking around and designing bows vs leaving to pursue other interests? MONEY?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*banned ?*

My question is....wonder if Kevin is still banned from here, or has bygones become bygones ?

And because of all the rumors flying around...I wonder if there is room in this industry for another "bow company"....if the rumors have any truth, that is. 

Heck, he may be designing widgets in Fantasy Land for all we know.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> My question is....wonder if Kevin is still banned from here, or has bygones become bygones ?
> 
> And because of all the rumors flying around...I wonder if there is room in this industry for another "bow company"....if the rumors have any truth, that is.
> 
> Heck, he may be designing widgets in Fantasy Land for all we know.


I say there is always room. I want more to chose from. Now wether they can keep going finanicially especially in todays climate.......who knows but I like variety.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

knarrly said:


> Time for a hijack, we all know Matt designed the solocams. so........
> 
> Who designs Hoyt's stuff? Is it a team effort or do they have one guy that designs all their bows/cams.
> 
> Spirals have an almost cult like following, but you never hear who designed them.



Hoyt drove off there chief design engineer a few years back


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

RamRock said:


> Hoyt drove off there chief design engineer a few years back


And from my understanding they hired the guy from BT....I think he even designed the alpha max risers.....coincidence that the AM has the riser line like the captian etc...i think not.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

RNT said:


> I say there is always room. I want more to chose from. Now wether they can keep going finanicially especially in todays climate.......who knows but I like variety.


Very true....I will admit that the 06' E-force from Elite is still the BEST shooting hunting bow I've ever owned, I do like my AM32...but facts are facts.

And people do still rant and rave about the Ally and Tribute, I believe those were his babies too.

If he were to come out with something earth-shattering, I'm sure people would flock........


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

whats up rattlinman


----------



## RJW (May 31, 2009)

May as well get the first posting thing out of the way. I know the Larson's. One of the brothers was a fishing and hunting buddy of mine. He was the only one of the three that hunted and when they bought Elite he was more into black powder than archery.

I don't know why they sold the company, but I can tell you the Kevin only had a two year contract to continue designing bows for Elite at the time of purchase. And that was sometime in 2007 as memory serves.

I saw Brad Larson a couple of weeks ago but didn't get the chance to talk with him, otherwise I may have had more info, sorry.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Kevin ....*

.


*Hey .... Strother. You know who this is. When you and the wife pass through here, call me and or stop by. Dinner is on us.* :darkbeer: 


.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Hey .... Strother. You know who this is. When you and the wife pass through here, call me and or stop by. Dinner is on us.* :darkbeer:
> ...


I think he's probably still "banned for life" on here Narley


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> So what did Kevin stand to lose by sticking around and designing bows vs leaving to pursue other interests? MONEY?


I don't know anything about Kevin's reason for leaving, but money is not a motivating factor for everyone in this world, contrary to popular belief. I have sacficed large sums of money and made decisions in my life based upon other things like integrity, pride, time for a change and sometimes I simply don't need a reason and the simple "because I wanted to" applies. Heck, I've passed on jobs simply because I didn't want to move. Quality of Life can often outweight Quantity of Cash in major life decisions.

Maybe he's just tired of living a life with the archery paparazzi peeking in his windows every day demanding to know what's next.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I don't know anything about Kevin's reason for leaving, but money is not a motivating factor for everyone in this world, contrary to popular belief. I have sacficed large sums of money and made decisions in my life based upon other things like integrity, pride, time for a change and sometimes I simply don't need a reason and the simple "because I wanted to" applies. Heck, I've passed on jobs simply because I didn't want to move. Quality of Life can often outweight Quantity of Cash in major life decisions.
> 
> Maybe he's just tired of living a life with the archery paparazzi peeking in his windows every day demanding to know what's next.


He lives! Hey Bob how you been? Seems like this thread is bringing lots of people out of hiding, lol.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Tater1985 said:


> He lives! Hey Bob how you been? Seems like this thread is bringing lots of people out of hiding, lol.


Funny....I saw your post on VT strings and sent you a PM as you were obviously typing this......

Ok, Back to the regularly scheduled soap opera on this thread now:darkbeer:


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Kevin did not sell Elite the Larson Family did. People have the right to cut their loses and move on


Hopefully that will settle this, but I doubt it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Who remembers this??? Are we reliving that????

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> Very true....I will admit that the 06' E-force from Elite is still the BEST shooting hunting bow I've ever owned, I do like my AM32...but facts are facts.
> 
> And people do still rant and rave about the Ally and Tribute, I believe those were his babies too.
> 
> If he were to come out with something earth-shattering, I'm sure people would flock........


I never had the chance to try or see the e force but lately I have been hearing alot of good things about it and would like to try it out.

You know they would flock...anything new and worth looking into gets alot of attention!!!!!!


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Jaben620 said:


> Who remembers this??? Are we reliving that????
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824


WOW...........thanks for that. All I have ever heard was second hand and I always wondered the truth.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for wasting an 1+ of my life. Interesting read though.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

This type of stuff is the exact reason I have stayed away from Elite,not a very stable company.


----------



## Sticks&Strings (Jul 29, 2005)

Its funny to me how so many men on here act like kids or women and get their feelings hurt or upset by the actions of a company or someone they don't know. 

Kevin sold Elite to the Larsons, the larsons sold it to Pete. Kevin was a designer and had no say so in the company. Something wasn't meshing so he wanted to leave.

Now, if you started your company, sold it to some guys, who shortly thereafter sold it to someone else who you didn't see eye to eye with or wasn't running it like you like or listen to your input, would you stay? I think not.

There are two sides to every story. quit crying over spilled milk and do what you want. As for the praising and bashing, carry on. Funny some of you who only bought a bow could be so emotional one way or another.

Out!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

sticks&strings said:


> its funny to me how so many men on here act like kids or women and get their feelings hurt or upset by the actions of a company or someone they don't know.
> 
> Kevin sold elite to the larsons, the larsons sold it to pete. Kevin was a designer and had no say so in the company. Something wasn't meshing so he wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


+++++++1


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Sticks&Strings said:


> Its funny to me how so many men on here act like kids or women and get their feelings hurt or upset by the actions of a company or someone they don't know.
> 
> Kevin sold Elite to the Larsons, the larsons sold it to Pete. Kevin was a designer and had no say so in the company. Something wasn't meshing so he wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


But....But.....But.....you don't understand? Some of these guys are going to have to change their avatars when Kevin lands with another company. That is a BIG deal.:zip:


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Jaben620 said:


> Who remembers this??? Are we reliving that????
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824


Funny how the limbs and the bows got better since he left


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> But....But.....But.....you don't understand? Some of these guys are going to have to change their avatars when Kevin lands with another company. That is a BIG deal.:zip:




so true!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> Best thing to happen to your new Company.


Agreed! His stuff has been flawed from the begining and very over rated.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

When is Kevin's next archery talk slumber party?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

poole said:


> When is Kevin's next archery talk slumber party?



LOL!!! Make sure you bring your new PJs.


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

-bowfreak- said:


> LOL!!! Make sure you bring your new PJs.



First thing that came to mind was a bunch of fanboys wearing Elite pajamas sitting by candle light listening to bedtime stories from their leader.

All joking aside I hope things work out, I really wanted a GT500 this year but the out-put of left handed bows is less than stellar. 

Keep on keepin' on....

Peace


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Kevin is my best friend! NOT YOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

elkman6x6 said:


> Agreed! His stuff has been flawed from the begining and very over rated.


some people (like you) have zero engineering ability.

whether you like him or hate him his designs are some if not the best engineered designs in the industry.

:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

elkman6x6 said:


> Agreed! His stuff has been flawed from the begining and very over rated.




LMAO. Lets see your designs.... Oh wait..You dont design bows..So what would you know?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Rattler said:


> some people (like you) have zero engineering ability.
> 
> whether you like him or hate him his designs are some if not the best engineered designs in the industry.
> 
> :darkbeer:


+1:darkbeer:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Jaben620 said:


> Who remembers this??? Are we reliving that????
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824


yep, I remember that . . . . didn't know that thread was still on here, thanks for digging it up!


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

parkerbows said:


> Funny how the limbs and the bows got better since he left


they did?????

I haven't owned a bowtech so I have no personal experience, but I have noticed the ongoing flow of threads about bowtech limb failures, so it kind of looks like Kevin might have known what he was talking about


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

parkerbows said:


> Funny how the limbs and the bows got better since he left


If i remember correctly the General was the biggest theyve had as far as problems...And that WAS NOT his design...LOL

You dont know what you are talkng about.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

parkerbows said:


> Funny how the limbs and the bows got better since he left


I have to stand up for him on this as I was told he came against bowtech for using inferior materials......am I wrong on this?????


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Bert2 said:


> they did?????
> 
> I haven't owned a bowtech so I have no personal experience, but I have noticed the ongoing flow of threads about bowtech limb failures, so it kind of looks like Kevin might have known what he was talking about


Really?
Show me all of the 09 limb failures. The general had problems, besides that bow the problems have gone down every year since he left.
I don't even shoot bowtech anymore so I don't care either way.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Jaben620 said:


> If i remember correctly the General was the biggest theyve had as far as problems...And that WAS NOT his design...LOL
> 
> You dont know what you are talkng about.


Actually you don't.
The 05 bows had the most limb failures. The general was one model with limb failures but overall way less problems than the 05 bows. More dangerous but less.

I owned a z28 great bow. I just don't get you guys who are in love with a company.
I really don't care what you think alot will agree the bows are better now than when he was there.
My only point was that Elite can be fine without him like Bowtech is without him. Is it OK for me to think the bows bowtech is making today are better than the ones when he was there?
Or do we all not have an opinion


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Masterkiller said:


> All joking aside I hope things work out, I really wanted a GT500 this year but the out-put of left handed bows is less than stellar.
> 
> 
> Peace


The LH output was lacking bc of the lack of necessary tooling under the "old" company. That has been rectified by Pete and Co. 
Lefty's will be flowing probably this week.
Don't cheat yourself. Shoot one. Availibility on LH bows won't be an issue anymore.
I waited a LOOOOONG time for mt GT last year and it was well worth the wait.
I have a LH 80lb. Z-28 on the way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

*ship jumping again*

whenever there is pending legal action against a company kevin is involved in he jumps ship, this is just another instance of ship jumping.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

RNT said:


> I have to stand up for him on this as I was told he came against bowtech for using inferior materials......am I wrong on this?????


Basically yes



elkman6x6 said:


> Agreed! His stuff has been flawed from the begining and very over rated.


His stuff has not been flawed from the beginning, the way business was done back then was flawed as you will see by the next comment below.



parkerbows said:


> Really?
> Show me all of the 09 limb failures. The general had problems, besides that bow the problems have gone down every year since he left.
> I don't even shoot bowtech anymore so I don't care either way.


I don't have a dog in this fight because I don't own an Elite, but I do believe they made a very good quality bow.
The reason BT had so many limb problems at the time was because Kevin was pushing the envelope and that was evident because no bow could touch BT then as far as speed and smoothness, wasn't happening. Problem was, that in order to get that required higher preloads and because of which limbs were failing during developement. Kevin knew this and was trying to fix things as far as materials & design, but he had one big opposition. . . . .John S. John was more concerned about the big$$ and wanted to get the product out and not have any costly delays. Kevin and John fought big time over this because Kevin reputation was on the line and he didn't want to sacrifice quality. John's rep was on the line as head of the company and didn't want any big delay's releasing a product so as to lose market share to others. John ordered them into production and while Kevin was out on med leave he fired him and got rid of his opposition.

The reason BT has had fewer problems since then is that they have changed bow designs big time. Materials have gotten better which does help, but BT bows are also not the "hotrods" that they were before compared to others. One exception being the 82nd, but that bow has also had many limb issues.

I can't for the life of me understand such a strong dedication to one man and/or one company by adults like we see here. Kevin is a great designer and he will be back again somewhere doing what he likes doing best. There are lots of fantastic bows out there to focus on one company or one designer so heavily. Now:darkbeer: and be happy.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

AR&BOW said:


> Basically yes
> 
> 
> His stuff has not been flawed from the beginning, the way business was done back then was flawed as you will see by the next comment below.
> ...


Totally agree


----------



## RJW (May 31, 2009)

I realize I'm new here. But as I said, I know the Larson's personally. Kevin only had a 2 year contract to remain with the company after they purchased it. I haven't seen Brad for a while so I'm not sure why they sold the company. As for Kevin, it may just have been time to go, or maybe him leaving could have been part of the deal. Point is the Larson's bought the company in 2007, two year contract and he leaves in 2009. Sounds about right.

But try and come up with what ever reason floats your boat.


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Here's my 2 cents.*

The way I read the letter it stated the door was still open. There was a post that Kevin had a two year contract with Elite from the J2 days which carried over to the sale to Pete. If that was May 15th and he had already gave the new Elite a 2010 design, maybe the man wanted to take some time off. I think he's been kinda busy since 06. Neither Pete Nor Kevin seem to be up in dithers as some are. People do move on to try and better themselves, sometimes it works, sometime it doesn't. Pete's a businessman and Kevin's a designer, at worst we'll have two more choices.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Otter5 said:


> The way I read the letter it stated the door was still open. There was a post that Kevin had a two year contract with Elite from the J2 days which carried over to the sale to Pete. If that was May 15th and he had already gave the new Elite a 2010 design, maybe the man wanted to take some time off. I think he's been kinda busy since 06. Neither Pete Nor Kevin seem to be up in dithers as some are. People do move on to try and better themselves, sometimes it works, sometime it doesn't. Pete's a businessman and Kevin's a designer, at worst we'll have two more choices.


I'm thinking we will see something new from him soon. Real soon.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> The LH output was lacking bc of the lack of necessary tooling under the "old" company. That has been rectified by Pete and Co.
> Lefty's will be flowing probably this week.
> Don't cheat yourself. Shoot one. Availibility on LH bows won't be an issue anymore.
> I waited a LOOOOONG time for mt GT last year and it was well worth the wait.
> I have a LH 80lb. Z-28 on the way.


Well I would say it's still lacking. I've had my left handed GT500 for almost exactly one year. Lefty handed bow are still not out yet. I would say there has been no improvement. What happened to the tooling the had to make last years bows? Heck NBA started making lefties right away. Elite could have too, but they choose to wait. Back when the new guys bought the company they told me left handers would be happy. I was told bows by March. Here it is June again, and still no bows.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

parkerbows said:


> Actually you don't.
> The 05 bows had the most limb failures. The general was one model with limb failures but overall way less problems than the 05 bows. More dangerous but less.
> 
> I owned a z28 great bow. I just don't get you guys who are in love with a company.
> ...


that is why he left in 05...his designs were causing the limb failures and BT CEO at the time did not want to use more expensive limbs cause it would cut into his profits!


----------



## DeerSNIPE (Jun 10, 2009)

hi.............................


----------



## DeerSNIPE (Jun 10, 2009)

Yo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Rattler said:


> that is why he left in 05...his designs were causing the limb failures and BT CEO at the time did not want to use more expensive limbs cause it would cut into his profits!


Maybe that is true, maybe just an excuse he made up because he was pissed..who knows?
I also say after 05 the problems got better with the 06 bows and later. (except the general) but that was a fix that seemed to work. I don't think I have seen a general with the updated limbs with a problem?
Either way I see the 09 bows being better and with so few limb problems that I have not even seen one with a problem on here or at a shop


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

DeerSNIPE said:


> hi.............................


Hello welcome to AT.:darkbeer:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

RNT said:


> I have to stand up for him on this as I was told he came against bowtech for using inferior materials......am I wrong on this?????


Actually, it was not because of the inferior materials... though that may have been a part of the equation. Bowtech does not make the limbs, they bought them from a third party... the same company that a lot of other manufacturers buy from. The main issue (as I remember Kevin describing on AT) was due to the amount of pre-load on the string at static. He foresaw the limb issues with the '05 Allegiances, and tried to convince the company to allow him to redesign the cams. I guess it did not fly. So he left with the better mousetrap plans in his head and started Elite.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

vhunter said:


> Well I would say it's still lacking. I've had my left handed GT500 for almost exactly one year. Lefty handed bow are still not out yet. I would say there has been no improvement. What happened to the tooling the had to make last years bows? Heck NBA started making lefties right away. Elite could have too, but they choose to wait. Back when the new guys bought the company they told me left handers would be happy. I was told bows by March. Here it is June again, and still no bows.


Do you remember that the LH risers were made differently?


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*When Binaries start winning!*

When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


Im faaaaar from a pro and dont really know a lot about the competition environment...but Ive seen a lot of broken nocks and a few robinhoods at the pro shop from binaries, so I have not seen the inaccurate part yet. These were mostly hunting rigs, but a handful setup for guys that shoot 3-d...on of which has one a few open a shoots.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. *And don't give me that crap about the money*, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


Right.. Because they don't care about that extra 20 thousand they may get


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


interesting..... never really thought about that


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

> And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment.



Wow you haven't been around this sport long have you. They all go where the money is


----------



## twoblade (Apr 29, 2008)

*Pros*

I beleive that a man shoots what gives him the best deal.i see it first hand every day. I believe if a big payout co. Hoyt.matthews ect...came out with a binary system ,then watch what is getting shot. Ill bet differant outcome.me personaly.nothing aims/holds like a binary cam


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> Do you remember that the LH risers were made differently?


Yes they where machined. But why not machine them like they have always done, until the forging are ready.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

vhunter said:


> Yes they where machined. But why not machine them like they have always done, until the forging are ready.


Great question!!:darkbeer:


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

vhunter said:


> Yes they where machined. But why not machine them like they have always done, until the forging are ready.


I remember the cost being a factor, Elite told us back then that the LH risers cost more bc they were machined and it took longer.
Why not have the forgings done and save a few $ and spit them out like we want them to? It makes sense and probably took a little more time than they thought.
Think for a second Dan. If the "old" Elite was still around , we may not even see June for delivery. They didn't invest in a LH forging. If the "old Elite" did, the forging would have gone to Rochester.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


Hmmm, I guess I suck then. Do ASA pro/ams count, on the amateur side that is? Oh, and then there's my buddy Timmy Ewers that has won 3 major spot events this year with his XLR, and he destroys most people in field as well, I guess he's lucky too. You obviously have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


Dude, You can't be serious.


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Amazing... then ya wonder where rumors get started...


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah there is nothing flawed about the binary that keeps it from winning. It is purely about buying the right pro and getting it in their hands. You think Chance couldn't school us all with a bowtech. Of course he could. He could school us with a mop handle and a string. These pros can win with any of the best bows. They go where they get paid to go. It is kind of a job you know.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

MrSinister said:


> Yeah there is nothing flawed about the binary that keeps it from winning. It is purely about buying the right pro and getting it in their hands. You think Chance couldn't school us all with a bowtech. Of course he could. He could school us with a mop handle and a string. These pros can win with any of the best bows. They go where they get paid to go. It is kind of a job you know.


Exactly! There have been many binary cam bows in the hands of Joe's that have won shooter of the year in their respective classes as well. We don't get the bucks so we shoot what we like.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


your hoyt cam and half is a form of binary amigo


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

If you would give Levi Morgan Or Jeff Hopkins an Elite XLR, WOW look out!!!!!


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

These cams have won on the big level. Tin Ewers Has won on the big Stage shooting Elite bows.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Rattler said:


> your hoyt cam and half is a form of binary amigo


No its not Tex :teeth:. It is a Hybrid.....The difference being the BC attaches to one limb. In a binary, the cables do not attach to the limbs. If it is a form of a binary, then you could stretch it a bit further and consider duals to be a form of a binary.


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

-bowfreak- said:


> No its not Tex :teeth:. It is a Hybrid.....The difference being the BC attaches to one limb. In a binary, the cables do not attach to the limbs. If it is a form of a binary, then you could stretch it a bit further and consider duals to be a form of a binary.


So I guess neither of the cables are tied to either of the cams then, somebody needs a new set of glasses. Hybrid= neither binary or dual cam, but a combination of both.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

actually the hybrid cam is more of a single cam with a dual track idler wheel from a technical stand point. however I do see what you mean on the bottom (3 track) cam of the hybrid looking just like a Binary. with all of the cam systems out there and coming down the pipe everything can be made to function differently while still looking like something else.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, *the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment*. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


Well, does that mean that just because you shoot a Hoyt that you are a _best shooter_?

Don't forget that an Elite bow won the LAS classic bowhunter division, as well as the Stanislawski Open bowhunter division. And at least one Bowtech bow won JOAD nationals in 2006 and 2008, and set a FITA national record last summer... too bad they are *inaccurate*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


Why does this not surprise me coming from YOU?


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

-bowfreak- said:


> No its not Tex :teeth:. It is a Hybrid.....The difference being the BC attaches to one limb. In a binary, the cables do not attach to the limbs. If it is a form of a binary, then you could stretch it a bit further and consider duals to be a form of a binary.


actually it's the other way around, binaries are a form of dual :wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

elkman6x6 said:


> When Binaries start winning some major shoots and proving there medal where it counts, then I will agree they are not flawed. But as of right now they have not even placed at a real event. And don't give me that crap about the money, the best shooters always gravitate to the best equipment. Binaries are finicky unforgiving and unaccurate. If they were'nt they would'nt be getting shut out at the big shoots.JMO:mg:


Prime example of how some people can appear smarter when they keep their mouth shut.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Bert2 said:


> actually it's the other way around, binaries are a form of dual :wink:


I agree. I was trying to make a point that hybrids aren't binaries aren't duals....they are all different. Obviously, they all came from duals.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Bob_Looney said:


> Best thing to happen to your new Company.





elkman6x6 said:


> Agreed! His stuff has been flawed from the begining and very over rated.



That isn't the message I was conveying.
I believe he's a very talented Designer and Engineer.

Let me rephrase, He's a Dam Good Archery Engineer.

I was referring to his "past life" as the Owner of the original Elite and the reluctance of some vendors to have any business dealings with him or any Company he's associated with..

I believe he can rectify that and I hope he does. It just takes time.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Bob_Looney said:


> That isn't the message I was conveying.
> I believe he's a very talented Designer and Engineer.
> 
> Let me rephrase, He's a Dam Good Archery Engineer.
> ...


He better do it quick as his next chapter is about to be written. You will all see his next release very soon by another name.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> He better do it quick as his next chapter is about to be written. You will all see his next release very soon by another name.


That's all your going to give us?:secret:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

tuskbuster said:


> That's all your going to give us?:secret:



Isn't that the way it always is....the people in the know only just gets your hunger up and then...nothing


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Crackers said:


> Isn't that the way it always is....the people in the know only just gets your hunger up and then...nothing


well that is how we fuel ourselves sometime Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Rattler said:


> well that is how we fuel ourselves sometime Mike


I live off the stuff.:slice::darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

So what to you all want to know?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

vhunter said:


> So what to you all want to know?


Everything you know V.......Which probably isnt much....lol jk


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> Everything you know V.......Which probably isnt much....lol jk


I think you know pretty much everything I know.

2 more weeks and we should all know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

vhunter said:


> I think you know pretty much everything I know.
> 
> 2 more weeks and we should all know.


I know you knew that i know everything you know....lol Maybe....


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> I know you knew that i know everything you know....lol Maybe....


I knew you knew I knew what you knew, but I know Rattler knows more than the both of us. And he won't share what he knows. Ya know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

vhunter said:


> I knew you knew I knew what you knew, but I know Rattler knows more than the both of us. And he won't share what he knows. Ya know.


Yep. Selfish Shorthorn.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

The suspense is killing me! I am holding off on doing anything until I see what it is though!:darkbeer:


----------



## Sticks&Strings (Jul 29, 2005)

I must say, it is sometimes nice to be on the other side of the fence...its just too bad I don't live off of it. :mg:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

:banana::RockOn:


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> The suspense is killing me! I am holding off on doing anything until I see what it is though!:darkbeer:


You only have to wait 2 more weeks ................ I hear.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

tuskbuster said:


> You only have to wait 2 more weeks ................ I hear.


Good, I think I can make it. Just going to be very interesting to see how quickly bows can be shipped and actually in the hands of shooters.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

I am just amazed at how many people know what they thank they know but don't really know what it is they thank they know


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

So, K was under contract as a consultant with Elite and designing their bows while on the other hand he was designing something for himself all the while having plans on leaving Elite? 

Or did he just not like where the "new Elite" was going and all of the sudden took the designs that would have been Elite's and ran with them? Which I guess technically would be his right to do so. 

Now he is going to start up yet another company?

I am not saying this is good, bad or whatever I am just asking.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

dbar518 said:


> So, K was under contract as a consultant with Elite and designing their bows while on the other hand he was designing something for himself all the while having plans on leaving Elite?
> 
> Or did he just not like where the "new Elite" was going and all of the sudden took the designs that would have been Elite's and ran with them? Which I guess technically would be his right to do so.
> 
> ...


Its a secret:mg: Patience is a virtue I hear. LOL

TEXAS


----------



## CY67 (Dec 19, 2004)

The Soap Opera Network doesn't have this much drama.....


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Its a secret:mg: Patience is a virtue I hear. LOL
> 
> TEXAS


Yeah but my secret decoder watch is glowing green which can only mean one thing...


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe it has to do with a new badazz limb design/material.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> :banana::RockOn:


You got any tees made up yet. How about a I Love Kevin tee? Or you could use this pic.
View attachment 587643


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Me make tees? I have no clue, but I sure would like too.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Me make tees? I have no clue, but I sure would like too.


Ya had that feeling. So is the AREO still in? You could always use this pic also. May have to put bows in there hands though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> Yeah but my secret decoder watch is glowing green which can only mean one thing...


:darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

shootstraight said:


> Yeah but my secret decoder watch is glowing green which can only mean one thing...


 It's time to drink your ovaltine?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

vhunter said:


> It's time to drink your ovaltine?


Wouldn't that be Kool-Aid?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Olsenck said:


> Wouldn't that be Kool-Aid?



Better settle down there...the Kevin Zombies will be coming to feast on your brains.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Better settle down there...the Kevin Zombies will be coming to feast on your brains.


Well i aint going to feast on what your eating!!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Crackers said:


> I am just amazed at how many people know what they thank they know but don't really know what it is they thank they know


Mike you ready to Crackerize mine??????


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Crackers said:


> I am just amazed at how many people know what they thank they know but don't really know what it is they thank they know


Some how this makes sense. LOL! :darkbeer:
I dont know either. Glad too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Crackers said:


> I am just amazed at how many people know what they thank they know but don't really know what it is they thank they know


Mike you dont know anything!!! lol jk


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybee-R said:


> Some how this makes sense. LOL! :darkbeer:
> I dont know either. Glad too.


I know it makes sense, but i don't know what it meens, you know?


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

cbarber said:


> I know it makes sense, but i don't know what it meens, you know?


I think it means Crackers knows more then us. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybee-R said:


> I think it means Crackers knows more then us. LOL!


No he doesnt. He just wants to feel important..lol


----------



## cbarber (Nov 20, 2006)

who's this guy named Important?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I know nothing!


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I know nothing!



Post of the day


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Jaben620 said:


> No he doesnt. He just wants to feel important..lol



Hey now shhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Crackers said:


> Hey now shhhhhhh!!!


Didnt mean to blow your cover!!!!:mg:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I know nothing!


ROTFLMAO!!!!! Good one Ray....that was priceless!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Im gong to stir the pot a little here. For a good reason though. What if Kevin didnt design the 2010s? What would everyone think then? Would you still buy a 2010 Elite?

And before you say "He designed them before he left"....consider the possibilities.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

tater1985 said:


> i guess i have been impressed with what he's been putting out thus far. Each bow i shoot is better than the last of his i've shot.


exactly


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Crackers said:


> I am just amazed at how many people know what they thank they know but don't really know what it is they thank they know


Its always been that way. . . . . especially with Elite.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Maybee-R said:


> I think it means Crackers knows more then us. LOL!


He always does. 

I hear Kevin and Crackers are getting together to form a new company and produce high end fractory supertuned bows. They would be like the Ferrari's of the bow world. . . . . and cost almost the same.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Tater1985 said:


> I guess I have been impressed with what he's been putting out thus far. Each bow I shoot is better than the last of his I've shot.


I would respectively disagree with you on that one Tater. My belief after owning almost every Elite bow except the short draws and GT500, Z28 and XLR is that the original 2006 models are still the best especially since you have all the options of using three different mods. I do however respect your opinion that as new models come out each year that you think they are better than the last.

TEXAS


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

the 2006 models are and will be hard to beat. I shoulda never got rid of mine!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

but the 09 Z................man what a bow


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

:set1_pot: And don't forget the GT500. Best bow I have ever shot.


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

So if Kevin has already designed the 2010 models what happens when their are issues and his design does not work and has to be modified or redisigned which has happened on almost everything that has been produced from Elite.About everything I have seen needed some tweaking to make them correct from 06 to 09 some had cams that cut strings to severe serving seperation to cam spacers and shims that had to be added and risers that needed a larger cut-out and with all of that ascide why is it that you cannot get parts for older bows from Elite just the other day they had a post asking forum members for parts for some of their bows if they are not going to continue to service their customers with parts for the bows they have produced and no longer empolye the designer that designed the bows were is the sense in spending money on a bow that you cannot get parts for in 2 yrs and if the design is flawed and needs to be tweaked you are out of luck as the designer is elsewere.I wish Kevin and G5 all the best many think G5 has nothing to do with Elite but I think some are starting to see the writing on the wall.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Trophy,, Heck,, who needs old parts when you can step up and use newer updated parts on those and make them smoother, faster.. My newest created, The Envy SS! lol,,, I haven't quite shot this creation yet... But I did mock up everything together and drew the bow for good measure.. It's as smooth as a Z28 and hopefully as fast as the old Envy... We'll see some next tuesday when I put her through some test runs... Anyway.. check it out.. #155 At Envy SS goes viva Revolution...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

trophytaker75 said:


> So if Kevin has already designed the 2010 models
> 
> 
> How do we know he did???? Just sayin.


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

Jaben620 said:


> trophytaker75 said:
> 
> 
> > So if Kevin has already designed the 2010 models
> ...


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Trophy,,, TO be honest. this is my first attempt at ever putting one together... I was looking over my 08.5 Z28 one day and decided to stand it up next to the Envy and saw that everything was very close as far as ATA and cam orientation... So I took the Envy apart and dug out my micometer and noticed that the risers were the same thickness first... So I looked the two risers over and noticed the only difference were really the limb angle and brace height... So I just took the entire limb/ limb pocket assembly off the Z28 and mounted up on teh Envy Riser... I decided to use the Envy strings and cables because of the different offset teh riser uses... I installed the strings and cable and looked were they used to be set on teh Z28 and it was dead on... I mean perfect fit! SO I looked over everything several times and drew the bow back slowly and it felt stronger then the 60lb Z28 which ended up being 65lbs with 2 turns backed off the limbs , yet extremely smooth with that super sweet backwall that the Z28 gives... So it works as far as I know... I just want to use my 215 deflection limbs before I try and shoot her so the draw weight won't be as high.... I will mock it up again and check all the clearances later... But it looks pretty close as you can see after it was mocked together with the exisiting QAD that I had on her before with the Envy limbs and cams... check it out! Looks like it may need a slight adjustment maybe... By the way.. I sorta stole the idea on using the Revolution cams from Rattler and his Aigil SS and thought of using it on the Envy.... He stated that his Aigil SS was only afew fps slower then the envy he has... So I figured... Why not then? Try and build a ENVY SS and see if it's faster then the original Envy... Numbers will come later though... Right now I have to be safe first.. lol.. Oh yea.. the specs ended up be in the ENVY SS were 33" ATA and a BH of 7 1/8".. So the ATA ended up longer by 1/2" and a slightly wider BH by 1/8".... Also another important factor was the drawweight increased by around 10lbs...


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

trophytaker75 said:


> So if Kevin has already designed the 2010 models what happens when their are issues and his design does not work and has to be modified or redisigned which has happened on almost everything that has been produced from Elite.About everything I have seen needed some tweaking to make them correct from 06 to 09 some had cams that cut strings to severe serving seperation to cam spacers and shims that had to be added and risers that needed a larger cut-out and with all of that ascide why is it that you cannot get parts for older bows from Elite just the other day they had a post asking forum members for parts for some of their bows if they are not going to continue to service their customers with parts for the bows they have produced and no longer empolye the designer that designed the bows were is the sense in spending money on a bow that you cannot get parts for in 2 yrs and if the design is flawed and needs to be tweaked you are out of luck as the designer is elsewere.I wish Kevin and G5 all the best many think G5 has nothing to do with Elite but I think some are starting to see the writing on the wall.


You are right about all of the above but I don't really see that this is much different from other companies who come out with new designs. I shot Mathews for years and had to reserve every center serving if not replace the string. Did you ever have to take off the cable and sand the plastic axle clips to stop the clicking, how about re gluing the grips cause many of them come loose. Then there's always the problem of camo problems and target colored bows where the grip area is susceptible to oils in your skin and rubs off. I could go on. Let's talk Bowtech, bows showing up with different mods (didn't match), loose mods, cables needing 9 twists to get the cams timed. Did they ever fix that left tear problem (roller guard design problem). How about all the black risers (velvet) coming off and let's not even go to the limb problems. 

Thing is I have no problem buying another Mathews or a Bowtech, I believe both are good companies and good for the industry. Elite fits in there as well, there end product has high quality and is extremely accurate and one of the best hunting/target bows out there. They are still young as a company and hopefully will continue to change and get better under Pete's guidance.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

donedealtim said:


> I dont care who is working there as long as the bows live up to my standards. If not then I wont buy one. I dont think anyone would buy a bow they didnt like just because it was designed by a certain person. Not a big deal imo.




"enuff said.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

trophytaker75 said:


> Jaben620 said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows
> ...


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

wow... since we are all so great and knowledgable at predicting the future, maybe we should all play powerball or the stock market.

lets just wait and see what happens..


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for KS's design skills. He definately knows cams amd bow design. BUT, If he starts another bow company I would have my concerns. They'll probably be the best thing since buttered bread , but...

Now , let's say KS does start another Co. How long will it be around? Will it be another hit and run. His track record for staying in one place isn't very good. I would be concerned for future parts / tech support , etc. Especially if no one buys the next Co.
Fortunately for us Elite owners, the company was sold to a committed group of people and Elite will survive. So this time we lucked out.
I'm not saying I wouldn't look at the new KS and Co.( that has been implied to) but for me personally , I will be a little cautious. 
I hope he proves my concern to be unfounded.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

archer58 in pa said:


> I have a lot of respect for KS's design skills. He definately knows cams amd bow design. BUT, If he starts another bow company I would have my concerns. They'll probably be the best thing since buttered bread , but...
> 
> Now , let's say KS does start another Co. How long will it be around? Will it be another hit and run. His track record for staying in one place isn't very good. I would be concerned for future parts / tech support , etc. Especially if no one buys the next Co.
> Fortunately for us Elite owners, the company was sold to a committed group of people and Elite will survive. So this time we lucked out.
> ...


Lets see.......Kevin designed cams for Oregon and Horizon Bow co's, With John S. What for 6 or 8 years? Then he and John S started bowtech, he stayed for what7 or 8 years? Elite, 5 years I think. Did he just up and leave? Ya'll have to make up your own mind on that.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

tuskbuster said:


> Lets see.......Kevin designed cams for Oregon and Horizon Bow co's, With John S. What for 6 or 8 years? Then he and John S started bowtech, he stayed for what7 or 8 years? Elite, 5 years I think. Did he just up and leave? Ya'll have to make up your own mind on that.


Remember this is a new world order where everyone other then those involved know the whole story.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

tuskbuster said:


> Lets see.......Kevin designed cams for Oregon and Horizon Bow co's, With John S. What for 6 or 8 years? Then he and John S started bowtech, he stayed for what7 or 8 years? Elite, 5 years I think. Did he just up and leave? Ya'll have to make up your own mind on that.


Oregon folded the year after Kevin started licensing his cam (BK cam) to them (Oregon folded in 1996) Horizon showed up the next year and was done in two. 

As much as I love his designs, no doubt Kevin is...unpredictable. Anyone who has met him will know that he's extremely headstrong and has an Alpha personality. Although I got along with him fine, I can see where many people may not. 

The bottom line is Kevin is a DESIGNER and really needs to learn to stick with just that and let someone else run the business. The problem is I don't think his personality is capable of handling that. I'm not sure I'd say it's Ego, just Kevin does things the way he wants to , and thats the way it will be. John S. happened to be a real good match because he was a Alpha type personality as well, had the ability to work well with kevin while still being top dog and running the business they way it should be done (at least the first 4 or 5 years of BT's existence). 

I wish the guy the best, but I cannot help but feel that he has hurt himself in this industry more than he has helped himself. You can design the best stuff in the world, but if you are incapable of working with others or no-one wants to work with YOU, you are up the proverbial creek.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Crackers said:


> Remember this is a new world order where everyone other then those involved know the whole story.


Exactly what I was thinking.....

And
"Lets see.......Kevin designed cams for Oregon and Horizon Bow co's, With John S. What for 6 or 8 years? Then he and John S started bowtech, he stayed for what7 or 8 years? *Elite, 5 years I think*. Did he just up and leave? Ya'll have to make up your own mind on that."

I thought they got their first line up last year(08)...I may be wrong!?!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Crackers said:


> Remember this is a new world order where everyone other then those involved know the whole story.


Well im glad some of those that do know are keeping it a secret. I want to be surprised.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Remember this is a new world order where everyone other then those involved know the whole story.


Was this aimed at me? I hope not.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

archer58 in pa said:


> Was this aimed at me? I hope not.


This comment is pointed right at those that have made comments that they know what is going, why he left and what he's up to......it only applies to those that it fits


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> Was this aimed at me? I hope not.


I think what Mike is saying is make sure you have the story correct before you tell it around the campfire. None of us know the real reason Kevin left Elite even if we think we do. Lets just keep an open mind and realize that he may have had a very good reason for leaving even if it doesnt seem so. We cant just assume he up and left for no reason other than to seek other ventures. I may have been just as guilty as some others at one point.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Crackers said:


> This comment is pointed right at those that have made comments that they know what is going, why he left and what he's up to......it only applies to those that it fits


Good. Cause I don't know ****



Jaben620 said:


> I think what Mike is saying is make sure you have the story correct before you tell it around the campfire. None of us know the real reason Kevin left Elite even if we think we do. Lets just keep an open mind and realize that he may have had a very good reason for leaving even if it doesnt seem so. We cant just assume he up and left for no reason other than to seek other ventures. I may have been just as guilty as some others at one point.


I told no story....I don't think I did.
I did, however, mention what has been implied by others.
But like I said, I don't know ****.
But I'd bet Cracker's does.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

JeffB said:


> Oregon folded the year after Kevin started licensing his cam (BK cam) to them (Oregon folded in 1996) Horizon showed up the next year and was done in two.
> 
> As much as I love his designs, no doubt Kevin is...unpredictable. Anyone who has met him will know that he's extremely headstrong and has an Alpha personality. Although I got along with him fine, I can see where many people may not.
> 
> ...


Oregon folded in part to the death of one of the partners. You are right. Kevin needs to stay "Behind the curtain" and design. He does have an opinion. But who doesn't.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Crackers said:


> This comment is pointed right at those that have made comments that they know what is going, why he left and what he's up to......it only applies to those that it fits


So your talking about yourself then.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

vhunter said:


> So your talking about yourself then.


How do you figure that V??? Just curious.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

vhunter said:


> So your talking about yourself then.


You have no clue


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Crackers said:


> You have no clue


I'm just messing with ya Mike. I know I have no clue.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I know nothing so dont anyone assume I do.


ya know


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Rattler said:


> I know nothing so dont anyone assume I do.
> 
> 
> ya know


I don't think anyone does. But if they do. I'll ask them not to.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

*****Update*****

Kevin called me yesterday. Here are the facts as I know them:


1. Kevin has received a large grant from the Federal Government to start his new company. It was part off the Archery Supplier Surplus (A.S.S.) program. 

2. The bows will be developed here, but made in China. Kevin has contracted 14 workers dedicated to drawing the bow for test firing purposes.(Still cheaper than 1 American at minimum wage.)

3. The new company will be called Ragin' Cajun Archery. Their logo will be a picture of Justin Willson.









When I know more I'll be sure and tell you fellas.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

EricO said:


> Kevin called me yesterday. Here are the facts as I know them:
> 
> 
> 1. Kevin has received a large grant from the Federal Government to start his new company. It was part off the Archery Supplier Surplus (A.S.S.) program.
> ...


I don't think so!:lalala:


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

EricO said:


> Kevin called me yesterday. Here are the facts as I know them:
> 
> 
> 1. Kevin has received a large grant from the Federal Government to start his new company. It was part off the Archery Supplier Surplus (A.S.S.) program.
> ...


I'm sure it will have a lifetime "Guarantee".....I guarantee you!!
If that statement doesn't prove I've spent time in the deep south, nothing does.:darkbeer:


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

EricO said:


> Kevin called me yesterday. Here are the facts as I know them:
> 
> 
> 1. Kevin has received a large grant from the Federal Government to start his new company. It was part off the Archery Supplier Surplus (A.S.S.) program.
> ...


Still got that sense of humor.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

The bull**** is flying now and U.S.A. designed and China made it will not fly with most at all. See how short term this will be. But that is K.S...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

I was kinda hoping this thread had died.ukey:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> I was kinda hoping this thread had died.ukey:


I even wanted it to die and I live for threads like this. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

vhunter said:


> I even wanted it to die and I live for threads like this. LOL


So do i.....


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

it JUST KEEPS ...Going.....and Going


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Jaben620 said:


> I was kinda hoping this thread had died.ukey:


Just wanted to say Hello


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

badbow148 said:


> Just wanted to say Hello


Hey Pittsburg!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Who do you think would win a kung fun match, Kevin or Billy Jack? Also, if you were a betting man and you wanted a shrimper....would you hire Benjamin Buford Blue (Bubba Gump) or Kevin?:secret::secret: If you needed a guy to climb a big huge hill on a Harley Sportster would you hire Kevin or Bronson?

Obviously, I know the answer. Do you?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

archer58 in pa said:


> I have a lot of respect for KS's design skills. He definately knows cams amd bow design. BUT, If he starts another bow company I would have my concerns. They'll probably be the best thing since buttered bread , but...
> 
> Now , let's say KS does start another Co. How long will it be around? Will it be another hit and run. His track record for staying in one place isn't very good. I would be concerned for future parts / tech support , etc. Especially if no one buys the next Co.
> Fortunately for us Elite owners, the company was sold to a committed group of people and Elite will survive. So this time we lucked out.
> ...



I'll admit that I haven't read all 9 pages of this, but I wondered how long it would take before the die-hard Elite fellas would start to attack Kevin's "track" record.

I'd take the wise advise Crackers gave and be careful what you type and who you attempt to discredit, your words may come back to haunt you.

Be happy that you own a great bow built by great people. IMO 

Good luck and good shooting (and no, this was not pointed solely at you 58, I just used your post as an example).


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*Jab [email protected]!!*



Jaben620 said:


> So do i.....


Ya gotta bring back Brit, or I'll be forced to start a petition and MAKE you bring her back !!!!! NOT COOL DUDE....not cool


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

only a few more days till we see something cool....


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

wideerhunt said:


> only a few more days till we see something cool....


Hmmm...will Jaben get rid of his Reezen???? LOLOLOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Is this K.S. fans cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Hmmm...will Jaben get rid of his Reezen???? LOLOLOLOL
> 
> TEXAS




Nope...Ill just make an addition.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

badbow148 said:


> Is this K.S. fans cool.


Maybe...:embara:


----------



## LMMJS (Oct 23, 2008)

EricO said:


> Kevin called me yesterday. Here are the facts as I know them:
> 
> 
> 1. Kevin has received a large grant from the Federal Government to start his new company. It was part off the Archery Supplier Surplus (A.S.S.) program.
> ...


HAHAH :darkbeer:


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

JeffB said:


> Oregon folded the year after Kevin started licensing his cam (BK cam) to them (Oregon folded in 1996) Horizon showed up the next year and was done in two.
> 
> As much as I love his designs, no doubt Kevin is...unpredictable. Anyone who has met him will know that he's extremely headstrong and has an Alpha personality. Although I got along with him fine, I can see where many people may not.
> 
> ...



Has anyone considered that maybe Kevin did and got exactly what he wanted out of this elite deal. Started a company and built a strong following and demand real quickly. Sold to the Larsons with him staying with a 2 year contract. Larsons sold th Elite outdoors along with remainder of time left on 2 year contract. Anyone think that maybe Kevin made his money, fullfilled his commitment and wanted to move on to new things????


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

vhunter said:


> trophytaker75 said:
> 
> 
> > They have said several times that they are not part of G5.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

vhunter said:


> trophytaker75 said:
> 
> 
> > They have said several times that they are not part of G5.
> ...


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by trophytaker75 View Post

They have said several times that they are not part of G5.
http://www.g5outdoors.com/#sec_meettheteam



Jaben620 said:


> vhunter said:
> 
> 
> > And Bears dont poop in the woods.
> ...


----------



## Sticks&Strings (Jul 29, 2005)

Crackers said:


> Remember this is a new world order where everyone other then those involved know the whole story.


But some of us tight lipped folks may really know something. Hmm! No leaks here though. :zip:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

:asleep: :asleep: :asleep: :asleep: :asleep:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

KansasNative said:


> Originally Posted by trophytaker75 View Post
> 
> They have said several times that they are not part of G5.
> http://www.g5outdoors.com/#sec_meettheteam
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rattler said:


> :asleep: :asleep: :asleep: :asleep: :asleep:


wake up rob!!!!!!!


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

You must have Petes face tattooed on you with Elite Archery below it.:embara:

LOL..JK:darkbeer:

But seriously...I have never seen so much denial from a set of fanboys. Everytime i say "I just bought a Reezen" to one of my Elite friends they go nuts like i broke some kinda fanboy rule![/QUOTE]

Pete is a great guy as I have met him several times. I like the guy, and no I do not have any tattoos. 

I could care less what bow you shoot and I hope you eventually find one. But one thing is for sure, you are one of the most wishy washy guys I know. I like this, I like that, no wait maybe this is the best, nah I was just kidding, this is really where its at. I was almost ready to say you give us Kansas guys a bad name, then I realized you were born in Oklahoma, which solves it all.......

I hope you can appreciate the post.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*You guys are nuts*

Elite is a sleeping Giant. They are just starting to get big. I know here in wisconsin, there was two dealers within 100 miles of me. I can find Hoyt, PSE, Mathews, Bowtech within 20 miles any direction. Within the last 2 months, I know of 4 Elite dealers within 45 minutes of me now. 

Strother Archery has nothing on Elite, Kevin and Katie are crazy for leaving. With the money Kevin was making, he's a stubborn fool. The line up for 2010is supposed to be super. I'm sure the stuff after will be just as good.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Early Ice said:


> Elite is a sleeping Giant. They are just starting to get big. I know here in wisconsin, there was two dealers within 100 miles of me. I can find Hoyt, PSE, Mathews, Bowtech within 20 miles any direction. Within the last 2 months, I know of 4 Elite dealers within 45 minutes of me now.
> 
> Strother Archery has nothing on Elite, Kevin and Katie are crazy for leaving. With the money Kevin was making, he's a stubborn fool. The line up for 2010is supposed to be super. I'm sure the stuff after will be just as good.


Oh my, the universe is contracting again!:mg:

Strother Archery might not, but Strother Snowboards may be a going concern.

Why not get out of a dead end industry and move into one that sells more product in one city than Archery does nationwide. Design is design, and retirement age is a coming.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

And now we know the rest of the story!!!!!!!!! Well some knew it over a month ago but were badmouthed for saying so.


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Boonerbrad said:


> And now we know the rest of the story!!!!!!!!! Well some knew it over a month ago but were badmouthed for saying so.


Actually you don't.


----------

